#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  hoe het meisje een prostituee werd...

## Bouchra_d

hoi mensen
ik wil een verhaaltje vertellen over het leven van een prostituee, hoe haar leven ernaar leidde om voor geld met mannen te gaan slapen.
ik wil het vertellen zodat mensen niet oordelen over prostituees, ze waren toch ook eerst zoals ons?ik bedoel ze hadden ook ouders en liefde maar hoe komt het dan dat ze in een ander wereld terecht komen?

ik hoop dat jullie het graag zou lezen want het gebeurt tegenwoordig wel!
jamila woont in een vredig dorpje,iedereen leidt een rustig leven. iedereen kent mekaar zo mooi landschapheeft het dorp. ze heeft geen moeder alleen een vader, ze is een mooi meisje en zeker lief. ze heeft een vriendje (wie niet?) heet karim 

zoals elke morgend om 7u sta ik op, ik maak het ontbijt klaar voor mij en men pa, 
jamila:"swalegher abba"
pa:"swalegher a binti, wat ga je vandaag doen?ik ga de geiten rondtrekken.
jamila:"zoals gewoonlijk ga ik wat fietsen"
pa:"ok ,maar eerst hier opruimen "
jamila:  :Smilie:  ok abba, beslama "

kgaf snel een kus opt hoofde van me pa en ruimde zo snel mogelijk op.
mmmmm wat deed het heerlijk om te zitten in de tuin met een kopje thee en te genieten van het zon .... snel liep ik naar boven, kleedde me om, mmmm wat zal ik aandoen?zo'n heerlijk zomersdag...ja mijn geel kleedje dat tot mijn knien komt. even men lange haren loslaten ,mezelf eens bekijken in de spiegel, ja zie er toch redelijk uit.
zoals bijna elke morgend neem ik snel mijn fiets en neem zoals gewoonlijk het pad naar het bos. pluk wat bloemen om ons huisje op te fleuren. even later had ik met hakim af gesproken op onze plekje.
aan het vijvertje waar je de zon kunt bewonderen...mmmmmm.... lekker warm voel ik me vanbinnen.
ik ging liggen op het gras en was ver weg met mijn gedachten, hakim wat mis ik hem,ook al zie ik hem bekan elke dag omdat hij mijn buurjongen is. hij woont een paar huisjes verder van me. 

opeens voelde ik zijn handen op mijn gezicht "dag mijn schoonheid" hij kwam naast me liggen en begon me te zoenen in mijn nek,wat vond ik dit heerlijk ,toch plaag ik hem graag door hem dit niet te laten doen maar hoe kon je toch zo'n knapperd weigeren, mooi lang gebouwd lichaam,lekker bruin getint ,lichte bruine ogen en zwarte stekels. wat hou ik toch om in zijn haren te spelen. 
wanneer ik in zijn armen lag begon hij te fantaseren hoe hij zijn toekomst zie
hakim: schat,ik zie ons paar jaren later mezelf in een eigen bedrijf voeren ,veel geld hebben en samen met je oud worden.al wat we willen ,zullen we hebben,alleen moet ik een job vinden in stad.
jamila:schat ik ben al gelukkig, voor mijn part leven we zo zolang we samen zijn, ik hou van je hakim zou nooit zonder jou kunnen leven
hakim:ik ook lieverd je bent mijn droomvrouw,ik hou van je...

wat is ze mooi, mijn lieve schat. lang slank lichaam,en die mooie lange haren. kheb zoveel dromen die ik wil waarmaken, ik moet mijn dromen waarmaken, geen noot schoonheid wat het kost zal ik doen.


euhmm mensen moet ik doorgaan, ik hoop dat ik goed ben begonnen anders laat het me weten,ik wil in details alles vertellen dus een beetje geduld zal zeker beloond worden  :Smilie:

----------


## zine2000

mensen in het vervolg zal het door zine2000 geschreven worden want het is haar waargebeurd verhaal

----------


## Hakima10

Heey,

Ga maar verder leuk me een interessante verhaal te zijn.

Grzt Hakima

----------


## Batata24

yeps, ga gauw verder

----------


## nadorgirl4live

heeeeey meid

ga gauw door is een leuk begin stukje.

ik wacht er op he.

oke doeiii.

----------


## mouslimalatifa

ga snel verder
 :blij:

----------


## zine2000

salaam alikom
ohhh wat leuk dat ik al fans heb, hoe meer fans hoe sneller en GROTER mijn gevolgjes zullen worden  :Wink:  
dit is mijn eerste waargebeurd verhaal, dit maakte een meisje mee die ik heb leren kennen en ik had toestemming gekregen om dit op te schrijven zodat alle meisjes zullen gewaarschuwd worden en niet snel zullen beoordelen over andere mensen.
dus fans blijven reageren  :blij:   dikke zoentjes

Jamila is zo verliefd op hem dat het niet belangrijk is of hij milionair wordt of niet, maar tegenover hakim staat dit op de eerste plaats: veel geld verdienen.

Ze waant zich al getrouwd met hem, alleen nog een trouwfeest geven. Hun leven gaat de normale gang verder tot op de dag in de garage achter het huisje van jamila.
Ze verbergen daar stro voor de koeien. Hakim kwam na het werk naar de garage om jamila te zien.
Jamila: boee schat!
Hakim:woow doe dat nooit meer, ik liet bekan in men broekje vant schrik!
Jamila: hahahahah, wat ben je toch een mietje hihihih
Hakim: ah zzoo (een lachje) ik zal je pakken.!!!
Jamila: als je me kunt pakkenhihiih. Neee hakim grapje zoet ok je hebt gewonnen neee .niet kittelen..please.. hihihihih
Hakim:kheb je toch gezegd dat ik je ging krijgen,zeker dat je een zwak hebt voor kittelen haahhaa.

1minuut keken we elkaar, ik hou van hem, ik kan verlang zo erg naar hakim, Die mooie diepen lichtbruine ogen , daar verdrink ik in, ze zeggen dat de ogen de ramen zijn van het ziel, en die zie ik zeker in zijn mooie ogen. Mmmmm wat is het heerlijk om omhelsd geworden door zijn armen.

Wat een schoonheid, ik verlang zo erg naar je jamila, ik kan maar niet wachten om je langzaam uit te kleden en je te verwennen met men zoentjes, die lichaam om van op te eten, mijn schoonheid.

Dan opeens begint hakim men bloesje uit te doen,knopje per knopje maakt hij mijn bloesje los, eerst wou ik niet want wie weet hoe ver we gaan en dat wil ik niet ,zachtjes begon ik hem tegen te houden, maar hij streelde mijn nek tot aan mijn borsten .mmmmm.ik sluit men ogen en kan hem echt niet weerstaan. Niet nadenken gewoon doen, we beschouwden elkaar toch als man en vrouw, gelukkig had ik een mooi lingerie aan ,je weet maar nooit(knipoog)
Daar zat ik dan in mijn lingerie, simpel zwarte lingerie.

Waaaw wat is ze mooi, echt om op te eten dat lekkere lichaam, ogen! Ik liet haar haren los, bekeek haar een paar sec. ze deed men hemd uit en streelde met haar handen over men rug,ik kreeg er tintelingen van mmmmm.. wat verlangde ik zo naar haar!

Rustig pakte hij mij op en ik zat rond zijn middel, wat is hij toch sterk, voel me zo beschermd.
We begonnen elkaar intens te kussen en te strelen, hij deed zijn broek uit. Hij legde me zachtjes op het stro en begon me overal te kussen tot aan mijn buik. In mijn gedachten liet ik tot het spelen ,hij lag op mij en ik kreeg het warm vanbinnen, ik voelde ook dat hij echt naar me verlangde. Maar dan begon hij mijn bh uit te doen, ik stopte hem en wou iets zeggen

ssttttt mijn schoonheid, je bent mooi,ik verlang naar je mijn schat ik wilde niet ver gaan maar kon mezelf niet tegenhouden,wat is zijn ze mooi die borsten, niet te groot en niet te klein, juist genoeg.

Daar zat ik half naakt, ik bloosde omdat hij naar mijn borsten keek,raar maar waar vond ik het leuk omdat ik hem wou. Zachtjes begon hij mijn borsten te kussen.mmmmm.. 
Zo gingen we verder, we genoten van elkaar totdat.

----------


## zine2000

aja meiden sorry voor mijn schrijffouten, ik kijk mijn fouten niet na dus als jullie iets niet verstaan of niet kunt lezen ,laat het me weten ok  :Wink:  
bousha

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door zine2000_ 
> *mensen in het vervolg zal het door zine2000 geschreven worden want het is haar waargebeurd verhaal*



Zijn ze allemaal.  :eyebrow:

----------


## Hakima10

Heey, begint al goed dus ga maar al gauw maar verder.

XxXjes Hakima

----------


## Batata24

ja ga gauw verder....

----------


## nadorgirl4live

hey hey 

daar ben ik weer .

meid ga gauw verder.

en maak niet uit voor je spelfouten.

----------


## jokar

Ik veroordeel je tot het afmaken van deze verhaal.  :plet:   :plet:   :plet:  

ewa zid, kan niet wachten ben verslaafd aan spannende verhaaltjes.  :Wink:

----------


## zine2000

Totdat. Ik vanbinnen pijn kreeg, oh nee ik voelde het, hij ging langzaam binnen en buiten, hij deed het echt rustig, we verlangde zo erg naar elkaar dat we niet meer van elkaar konden afblijvenhij beet zachtjes in men oren en hijgde zachtjes.mmmm wat kreeg ik het warm vanbinnen dat ik nog meer van hem wou proeven.Op dat moment denk je alleen aan genot, lust, 2zielen worden samen n. 

Ze maakte me gek, gek van warmte vreugde noem alles op wat je kunt voorstellen. Ik kon mezelf niet tegenhouden, ik kreeg het te warm vanbinnen, en dan haar mooie zachte stem..
Maakte me nog gekker. Op en neer lagen we op elkaar , ik nam haar rond men middel en deed het met haar, op alle mogelijke standjes die je kunt bedenken. Met liefde veel liefde deden we dit.zalllliigggg gevvooeeellllll..

Waaww hij kent er wat van..ik krijg er maar niet genoeg van..Totdat we klaar waren lag ik op zijn borst.
Hakim:zoeteke ik heb me nog nooit zo goed gevoeld, je bent van mij ,mijn vrouw! Ik hoop dat je het niet te erg zal vinden en je moet je zeker niet druk maken, achteraf zullen we toch trouwen  :knipoog:  ik hoop dat je ervan hebt genoten..je bent zo mooi zo speciaal, wat verheug ik me erop om samen een groot huis, jou als mijn vrouw
Jamila: (ik bloosde )schat ik hou van je en ik hoop dat je me nooit zult teleurstellen, dit had ik niet verwacht maar ik hoop dat je me altijd zult beminnen, ik zie je als mijn man, je bent mijn enige liefdemijn lieve schat

Ik voelde me verward, aan de ene kant voel ik me volmaakt ,goed, mooi maar aan de andere kant voelde ik me slecht omdat ik dit had gedaan,voor het huwelijk, ik heb met hem s.e.x gehad maar hij is niet zomaar iemand hij is mijn geliefde.ik hoop gewoon dat hij me nooit zal teleurstellen.

Dagen gaan voorbij, ik sprak vaker met hem af ,wanneer we elkaar zagen wanneer we elkaar gewoon diep in de ogen keken ,deden we het en niet n keer in de dag maar 2,3, tot 4keer in een dag, we konden aan een stuk doorgaan. Het was spannend hoe hij me bemint en ik ook..

Een week later
Ik had een telefoontje thuis ontvangen van hakim en hij zei tegen me dat hij me dringend moet spreken, we spraken met elkaar af
Jamila:  wat is er zo belangrijk dat je me dringend moet spreken, zoet?
Hakim: schat ik heb goed nieuws!
Jamila: (big smile) vertel schat snel!!
Hakim: mijn baas is echt tevreden van mijn werk dat hij mij tot manager promote maar

Ik zwierde rond met hem omdat eindelijk de eerste stap naar ons droom wordt verwezelijkt
Hakim: schat wacht even, maar ik moet wel een maandje naar de grote stad werken
Ohhhww dacht ik in mezelf, oh nee dan moet ik mijn zoet een maand missen, ik kan hem nog geen dag missen, met verdrietige ogen keek ik naar hem en zei
schat ik ben echt blij voor je maar je een maand missen dat kan ik niet
hakim: schat je moet je geen zorgen maken,ik ben je elke dag en voor je het weet sta ik voor je neus ,schat zo kan ik veel geld verdienen,en wie weet kan ik nog zelf een eigen zaakje beginnen ,dan kunnen we aan onze droomleven denken, ik ga je ook missen schat.

Hij heeft me een beetje opgevrolijkt door zijn woorden omdat het voor ons is,dit is voor ons toekomst,ik kan maar niet wachtenik vroeg hem wanneer moet je vertrekken?
schat ik vertrek morgenvroeg, ik ga je missen schat

Hij begon me te kussen, mmmm wat kan hij toch heerlijk kussen. 
De volgende morgen ben ik speciaal vroeg opgestaan om hem nog te kunnen zien, friste me snel op, een boterham in men mond en weg was ik met mijn fiets.ik hoorde nog mijn pa zeggen: a bintiii waarom ben je zo gehaast.
Hoorde ik nog maar kon alleen zeggen dat ik zo terug ben.
Paar min. Later aan het treinstation.
Daar zag ik hem, ik kreeg tranen in men ogen, nee dacht ik bij mezelf niet huilen, maar hakim had me door, hij liep naar me toe en omhelsde me zo hard dat je bijna stikte maar ik voelde me veilig in zijn armen. ik hou van je riep hij nog langs het raam van de trein toen het trein vertrok, ik bleef staan totdat de trein verdwenen was..

dank je schattjes van jullie lieve reacties  :Wink:

----------


## jokar

zine 2000, waarom z'n kleine stukje.
Ga door Ga door. Kan echt niet meer wachten.

----------


## Hakima10

Zoals Jokar al heeft gzegt Ga Door!!!!

Xjes Hakima

----------


## nadorgirl4live

ewa doe normaal waarom zo'n klein stukje

schrijf de volgende keer een langere vervolg. 
want ik kan niet wachten.

oke doei doei

----------


## zine2000

sorry mensen dat ik zo lang duurde om een vervolgje te schrijven ,de laatste dagen zijn er veel trouwfeesten daarom, heb veel te doen maar ik beloof jullie dat ik zo snel mogelijk vervolgjes zal schrijven!
zijn jullie mij vergeten want ik krijg geen reacties meer
alvast dikke groetjes
zin2000 

Ik lag in men bed, denkend dat het nu 3weken geleden is dat ik mijn schatje heb gezien, ohh wat mis ik toch hem..
Hij belt me om de twee dagen en schrijft me elke dag een brief..
Maar raar dat is nu 4dagen dat ik niets meer van hem hoor en geen brief ontvang.
Mss is hij echt zo druk bezig, dat heeft zijn secretaresse me vorige keer gezegd wanneer ik hem aan de lijn wou hebben maar ja. Nog 2weken dan zie ik hem hopelijk!

Week gaat voorbij, dagen gaan voorbij, geen antwoord krijg ik van mijn brieven die ik naar hem stuur. Ik begin mij zorgen te maken, er zal toch niks ergs gebeurd zijn ... even bellen

Jamila: ja hallo kan ik met hakim spreken, u spreekt met jamila.
Secretaresse: sorry mevrouw ik kan je niet doorverbinden, want hij is bezig met een belangrijke vergadering, moet ik soms een boodschap achter laten?
Jamila: ja maar dat is nu dagen dat ik hem probeer te bereiken, zeg dat hij mij dringend moet opbellen anders kom ik tot daar.
Secretaresse: ja is goed mevrouw, hij zal je zo snel mogelijk terug bellen, nog een goede dag.

Ik legde neer, ik voel me echt raar, ik heb een slecht voorgevoel  moet ik gewoon niet achter hem gaan zoeken? Maar waar kan ik hem vinden? Hij is altijd druk bezig, ik wacht nog vandaag anders koop ik mijn treinticket al!

Een paar uren later
Trinnggggg trinnggggg te telefoon gaat
Jamila:ja hallo u spreekt met jamila, met wie spreek ik?
Hakim: hello jamila
Jamila: schaattttt dat is lang geleden! Haschoema haliek, ben je me vergeten?! Je belt me niet meer en je schrijft me niet meer terug, weet je dat ik morgen naar je wou komen?!
Hakim: nee je moet niet komen, ik ben druk bezig, heb zelfst geen tijd voor mezelf, ik ben je niet vergeten gewoon wat drukjes..
Jamila: ah zoo, je wilt me niet zien yek?ok goed is in orde, je hoeft me niet te bellen als je me vergeten bent mohim ik heb veel te doen ik ga je laten..
Hakim: nee schat er is niets, gewoon wat drukjes bezig mohim je doet maar doei

Vooralleer hij zijn zin kon afmaken, heb ik al neergelegd, liep naar boven, naar mijn bed. Waarom doet hij zo, hij is raar, is me percies vergeten sinds hij veel geld heeft gezien (sinds dat hij die job heeft) is hij dan zo ??
Tranen liepen langs mijn wangen, ik wil hem niet meer zien hoe hij zo cool tegen me doet, en dan is hij nog niets eens blij om mij te horen, er is iets mis..
Nog een paar dagen dan is hij thuis dan zal ik hem onder handen nemen!

2weken later
Ik kreeg te horen dat de ouders van hakim een verrassingsfeest voor hakim hadden georganiseerd, eindelijk hij is aangekomen!! Ja maar ik ben heel boos op hem, hij heeft me niet meer gebeld of niets wacht maar..
Ik wou toch eens gaan zien ,zijn huis was mooi versierd, ze hadden het feest georganiseerd in de tuin van hakim, raar het lijkt mij wel een groot feest.
Ik ging langs de achterdeur om hakim te verrassen en wat zie ik ..

----------


## jokar

Waarom ben je zo gemeen.
Je begint te lezen en je in te leven in de verhaal dan houd het op.
 :kwaad:  

Ewa zid vordat ik mijn geduld verlies. KAN NIET WACHTEN.  :handbang:

----------


## Hakima10

Onee,wielie ga zo snel moelijk verder!!!!!!!!!!!!

GRzt Hakima

P.s is een mooie verhaal!!!

----------


## samira16lah

hola wallah een leuke verhaal hoop dat je gauw verder gaat 
adios 
xxxxxxxx samira
 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## Tiet2005

Ey zin2000???
Gij zijt hoepeloes en diese verhaal trekt op ni veel gij hebt die maar verzonnen en ge kunt da nog ni eens...
Ge moet niet verder gaan hoor want niemand wilt ze lezen ok???????

Dus stop nu het nog kan!!
STOP!!!!
Ik kan het ni meer aan.......  :vingers:  

hahahhahhahahhahahhahhahahahahahahahhahahahah  :lol:

----------


## mert a bak

yo tiet2005 als het verhaal je niet bevalt dan moet je gewoon niet lezen en als je het nietgelooft dat he waargebeurt is moet je zelf weten maar bederf de sfeer niet voor andere mensen die het verhaal wel willen lezen ook al is het fictie!!!
wijooow 3la klein kind allathiff  :ego:  
ey maar zine2000 ga verder met je verhaal want hij is echt toppie 
ewa jah als je aan een verhaal begint moet je wel de gevolgen acc maar reageer er gewoon niet op  :knipoog: 

wel mohim ik stop maar 
boessaa sara  :wohaa:  

ps. ga snel verder anders word ik para  :jumping:   :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:   :jumping:

----------


## nadorgirl4live

heey tiet2005 je bent kaopt zielig ,
als je het niet leuk vind moet je het niet lezen.

dus ga niet zeggen dat zij moet stoppen.
er zijn andere mensen die het verhaal wel leuk vinden.

maarre zine2000 ga gauw verder met je verhaal ,
want hij is kapot leuk.

doei doei

----------


## zine2000

ten eerste a dikke tiet  :maf:  , heb ik 1 opmerking voor je: je zegt dat op niks trekt, toch volg je mee en toch heb je het gelezen, want anders was je na de eerste lijn al gestopt, je bent zeker aan't popelen om het vervolgje te lezen, ik ben daar zo zeker van  :stout:  want je bent nu zeker aan het criperen dus mondje toe of anders get  :aftel:  (hahahahahahahahahahahahaha a TIETLOZE TIET2005 mijn beurt nu hahaaa  :lol:  

dank je schatjes (mert a bak + nadorgirl4live) voor je reacties op die "tietloze tiet2005  :hihi:  

speciaal voor jullie heb ik een vervolgje 

vervolg #

Ik ging langs de achterdeur om hakim te verrassen en wat zie ik ..

ik zie hakim mijn schatje in een mooie pak ...mmmmm... wat is hij lekker knap..ik liep de tuin in ohh er was al veel volk... ik zag wat bloemen en nam die in mijn handen zodat ik mijn gezicht kon bedekken zodat niemand me echt kan herkennen, ik ging juist hakim op zijn schouders tikken met wie zie ik hem praten?! een mooi meisje
ok ze is onbekend voor me, wie is zij? ik draaide mijn net om, ik wou echt weten wie zij was want hakim leek haar goed te kennen
ik verstopte mezelf tussen de struiken om hen te bespioneren.. wat is zij mooi aangekleed. ik wil dichter bijkomen om hun gesprek af te luisteren.. wat hoor ik?!! 
onbekend meisje: "ewa schat wat vind je ervan?
hakim: goed fatje,bedankt voor dit allemaal, maar je had het niet zo groot moeten organiseren, we trouwen toch snel ,niet?
fatje: oh ik ben echt blij dat ik je heb, kom geniet ervan tis onze trouwens onze verloving hahaha

toen ik dat laatste woord hoorde, zakte ik in mekaar, ik voelde mijn hart niet meer, ik zag niets meer alles bleek zwart voor mijn ogen te zijn. ik bleef zeker 5min lang naar hun te staren, mijn lichaam die kent het woordje leven zelfst niet meer...... met elke val dat ik deed, voelde ik mijn wereld instorten...
wat ik alleen kon denken " waarom, waarom hakim?

ik liep door de straten als een gek, bleef maar lopen ,mijn tranen vielen, ik bleef maar lopen, weet niet waarheen maar bleef maar lopen totdat ik aan het meer aankwam. ik zakte in mekaar ,ik heb geen gevoel meer, waarom?waarom? waarom? waarom? waarom?

weeeuuuhhhhhhhh  :tranen:  ik huilde heel hard ,kon dit niet aan, waaromm hakim weeuuhhhhhhh wat heb ik gedaan dat je me dit aandeed? weeuuuhhhhhh  :tranen:  
ik bleef aan het meer ,ging in het water tot laat in de avond, ik had het nog niet eens door dat de mooie prachtige zon onderging, zonsondergang wat is die mooi. ik kreeg terug tranen want het doet me aan hakim denken, hoeveel keer we samen de zonsondergang zagen...het doet me pijn nee pijn is nog zacht uitgedrukt, het venietigd mijn ziel, ik voel me stilletjes sterven....
het is al heel laat, zelfst al na tienen (22u) tis pikdonker, des straten zijn niet zo goed verlicht ,normaal elke meisje die nog zo laat op straat is zal echt bang hebben maar ik zag niets voor me, gewoon niets, alles is leeg vanbinnen, mijn haren waren nat, mijn kleren kleven op mijn lichaam, ik zag eruit als een zombie, ik kon geen traan meer laten, hij had me alles ontnomen ,mijn hart mijn ziel en mijn lichaam...
wat heb ik nog?

toen ik thuis aankwam, sloop ik het huis voorzichtig binnen zodat mijn vader me niet zal zien want anders denkt hij nog iets verkeerd en ik wil niet nog mijn vader op mijn dak..
raar hij is niet thuis....
ik liep de trappen op richting mijn kamer, ging me even snel douchen maar ik bleef zo lang onder de douche dat ik het niet door had dat ik met heet water douchte.... ik voel niets meer, wil geen tranen meer loslaten want ik heb schrik dat ik niet meer kan stoppen
even later kroop ik mijn bed in...
een uur later hoorde ik mijn vader binnenkomen, mijn vader controleerde of ik al in mijn bed lag, ik deed mijn ogen toe ....
mijn vader ging weg meskien hij dacht echt dat ik aan het slapen was.

Ik keek naar mijn horloge en het was al 3u, ik kan maar niet slapen, draaien en draaien in mijn bed. Ik stond op en ging aan mijn raam zitten, nadenken en nadenken wat er allemaal was gebeurd. Zonder te beseffen zag ik de zonsopgang opkomen, ik nam mijn deken en zat aan mijn raam, ik kreeg tranen in mijn ogen want elke zonsopgang of ondergang deed me aan hakim denken
Het was al 6u smorgens, ben gaan douchen en had zin om gewoon terug naar het meer te gaan, ik deed mijn haar in een staart.. ik hoorde mijn vader al rommelen in de keuken.. voorzichtig ging ik de deur uit en nam mijn fiets.

Ik had gewoon zin om een eindje te gaan fietsen, maar blijven fietsen, het duurt wel even voor ik aan het meer aankwam.
Toen ik eraan kwam nam ik een handdoek en lag op het gras ik sloot mijn ogen
mmmmmm. Warme zon maar ik voel me zo slecht vanbinnen,
een paar uren later ben ik in slaap gevallen,ik werd wakker door een schaduw voor mijn ogen, ik deed mijn ogen open . . . .

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

Ga gauw verder meis je houd te steeds zo spanned  :potver:  

ga snel ik ben nieschierig ik kan niet meer w8en  :knipoog:   :haha:

----------


## mert a bak

heey jalah zied ga verder ik kan niet meer wachten !!
op vervolgg 
jalah zied mocro's zijn ongeduldigg !!!!!
boesa sara  :petaf:

----------


## zine2000

waar blijven mijn fans?!  :frons: 
ik krijg niet veel reacties  :jammer:

----------


## mert a bak

hoer so nog een reactie 
ewa ga je nu verder ?  :boogie:  
swee kissies sara  :handbang:

----------


## mert a bak

en nog een  :student:

----------


## mert a bak

en nog een  :student:

----------


## mert a bak

nu mag je weer verder gaan  :zweep:  
sweet kissies sara  :gniffel:

----------


## Eoft

Hey Meid!

je hebt er nog een fan bij.

Wollahila prachtig verhaal...

maak het maar lekker spannend.

Ik heb je verhaal in een adem uitgelezen meid.
Niet veel mensen kunnen zoiets schrijven.

Je weet ECHT de passie eruit te halen.


Mohiem,

Ga snel verder!





Thalla fi raskem!

----------


## zine2000

ik werd wakker door een schaduw voor mijn ogen, ik deed mijn ogen open . . . .
wie zag ik voor men neus?! Een zwarte schaduw, de zon verhinderde wie er voor mij stond..
oh nee hakim hij stak zijn hand uit om mij overeind te helpen, ik duwde zijn hand weg en stond zelf op
ik voelde me ineens misselijk, zag zwarte plekken voor mijn neus. Ik heb te lang in de zon gelegen, mijn wangen voelde warm aan, ik viel bijna flauw, hakim speelde de reddende engel en nam me in zijn armen. Ik keek diep in zijn ogen en hij keek in de mijne, paar seconden voelde percies aan dat er niets aan de hand was tussen ons, raar maar ik zag percies verdriet in zijn ogen en hij zag het ook in de mijnen, mijn ogen werden nat, er zullen tranen vallen, neee mag niet! Ineens trok ik mezelf van hem weg, hij probeerde me te omhelzen, ik zal heel luid neeee durf me niet aan te raken 

ik: waarom hakim waarom ?? wat heb ik je in godsnaam aangedaan?!! Ik sloeg met mijn vuisten op zijn borst van verdriet, hij probeerde me te omhelzen  waaraan heb ik dit verdiend? Ik hield van je, ik heb je altijd lief gehad, waarom doe je me dit aan???!!!!!! Ik schreeuwde van pijn,  ik haat jou wat je me hebt aangedaan, waarooooommmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!????

hakim pakte me hard vast en huilde met me mee, waar is je liefde gebleven? Was ONS een leugen?
nadat ik me wegduwde van hakim vroeg ik:
leg me nu alles uit!! Je krijgt 1min de tijd van me!!!!
Hakim: ik ..ikkik weet niet vanwaar te beginnen, oulah dit is niet wat ik heb gewild maar er is iets gebeurd schoonheid, ik heb je dit nooit willen aandoen, jamila ik ga trouwen met nabila, een meisje die ik ginder heb ontmoet, het was allemaal snel gebeurd, zij bezit dit bedrijf, we kwamen in contact door mijn baas, we zagen elkaar veel door het werk.. zij is diegene die mij heeft verleid, ik .

Toen hij met zijn uitleg begon wou ik niets meer weten, hij heeft me bedrogen met n of ander del! Die woede veranderde in haatgevoel, mijn hart  ik kan dit niet aan.
Ik:vertel me n ding wat zij meer heeft dan mij? Was ons relatie dan niks voor je?zie je me niet graag,? Je bent een grote zammer (=klootzak,janet in arabisch) dit zal nog allemaal tegen je terugkeren, ik vergeef je het nooit!!! Ik weet wat zij meer heeft dan mij , GELD, die mens is rijk!!! Ik had het moeten weten, voor jou komt geld op de eerste plaats, awel meneer je hebt wat je wilt!! Laat me gewoon met rust, ik wist nooit dat geld boven ons boven mij stond! Willieee ik heb dan nog met je geslapen!williee betekende dat niets voor je??!! Mijn ziel mijn hart je hebt me alles ontnomen voor een del die je geld kan bieden, awel we zullen zien of je verder in leven zult geraken! Met geld?! Of met liefde?!! Je zal boeten want ik zal je dit nooit vergeven, we zullen zien wie later gelukkig zal weten! Jij met een schuldgevoel of ik die bedrogen werd??!! Weet je wat! Laaaatttt miijjjjj meetttt russttttt!!!!

Hakim :tong uitsteken: leasse laat me dit uitspreken ik weet niet wat te zeggen, mss wat dit niet maktoub tussen ons of ik weet niet, ik wil dit goed maken met je..
Ik:wattt???!!!! Maktoub? Spreek je nu over maktoub en goedmaken? Was liefde bedrijven met me maktoub??? Ah okk je wilt het goedmaken ok maak mij terug maagd, nee nog beter draai de klok terug en dat we elkaar nooit hebben gekend jij vuillleee kl*****k tfoe haliek zo goedkoop ben je en dat zeggen ze meestal van een vrouw die profiteren, jij zahma man met ballen , laat mij gewoon met rust ok!!!!!

Ik liep schreeuwend kapot weg, ik nam mijn fiets snel en fietste zo snel ik kon, weg uit dit misserie, weg van hem. Ik gunde hem geen blik meer

In de verte zag ik haar wegfietsen ,wat heb ik gedaan..was dit allemaal waard maar ik wil meer in het leven en dat is dit wat ik wil, ik veegde mijn tranen weg en liep terug naar huis, naar nabila naar een nieuwe toekomst zonder mijn geliefde jamila, ik zal altijd van haar blijven houden ook al heb ik dit pad genomen, maar ik kan niet leven zonder luxe al moet ik jamila achterlaten, ze zal het wel overleven

----------


## zine2000

hahaha echt grappig "mert a bak" je bent een schatje wist je dit al  :strik:

----------


## zine2000

:duim:  



Ik kwam thuis aan, gelukkig was mijn vader niet thuis, ik liep naar boven richting de badkamer, zag mezelf in de spiegel, ik zag er slecht uit, mijn ogen waren rood, mijn wangen mijn gezicht..
Wilie wat moet ik nu verder doen, ik kan nu nooit meer trouwen,ik kan niet verder met mijn leven  ik kan hier niet meer leven, moet hier weg want alles doet me denken aan hakim, ik ging op mijn bed liggen en huilde zo hard maar ik kon. Ik hoorde voetstappen naar boven komen..

Vader: jamila? Waar ben je ? je bent zo vroeg weggegaan ? wat is er , mag ik binnenkomen?
Jamila: papa ik ben mij aan het omkleden, ik kom wel sebiet naar beneden abba ok, ik kom samen met jou koffie drinken.

Ik friste mezelf snel op, sh*t mijn gezicht ziet er niet uit, ik deed snel iets gemakkelijk aan, deed wat creme voor mijn gezicht zodat ogen er wat redelijk uitzien.
Ik liep naar beneden en zag al dat mijn vader koffie klaarmaakte.

Papa:waarom ben je zo vroeg opgestaan en weggegaan? Wat is er ?je lijkt de laatste dagen wat afwezig te zijn? Is er iets gebeurd ofzo? Je moet genieten van je zomerdagen, nu je nog kan
Ik: nee niets ,ik voel me gewoon niet zo goed, heb wat te lang in de zon gezeten, ben gaan lopen en fietsten, je kent mij papa, 

hij komt aan tafel zitten met een 2 kopjes koffie voor mij en hem, oh nee hij gaat iets merken aan mijn gezicht..
papa: ja niet moeilijk, je bent verbrand aan je gezicht, ik zeg je altijd niet te lang in de zon liggen anders krijg je nog een zonnesteek. En wat zijn je plannen na de zomer? Ga je terug naar school nu je je diploma hebt behaald of ga je gewoon werken?

Oef hij heeft het niet gemerkt dat ik gehuild heb, een goede dekmantel die zon euhmm ik heb er niet aangedacht wat ik zal doen na de zomer, want ik dacht dat ik ging trouwen met hak. Nee niet denken anders vallen er weer tranen, wees hard voor jezelf.

Ik: ik weet het niet abba, ik ga er nog over nadenken maar mijn besluit zit wel vast over iets, ik ga naar de grote stad papa, ik wil verder studeren aan het universiteit, wie weet wat ik nog zal bereiken
Papa: ah zo dat is wat je wilt, mohim denk er goed over na, ik zal er ook over nadenken want dat betekent dat je daar zal wonen, we zullen zien

Ik ging naar onze tuin, ik zat op mijn schommel en dacht na wat ik nu ga doen, van n ding ben ik zeker, ik moet hier weggaan ik kan hier niet verder leven, ik zal dan maar werk zoeken, is veel beter en zien wat ik met mijn leven kan doen er liepen weer tranen in mijn ogen, wat moet ik doen zonder hakim ik zag alleen mijn toekomst met hem, nu ben ik verdwaald in mijn mezelf, weet niet wat te doen.

Paar weken later

Ik pakte mijn valies in, op weg naar de grote stad, helemaal alleen, eindelijk mijn vader heeft me toegelaten na veel zagen, ik heb hem duidelijk gemaakt dat mijn toekomst hier niet ligt. Ik heb een afspraak met een bekend bedrijf daar in de grote stad, ik ben wel zenuwachtig maar hoe sneller ik hier weg ben hoe beter.
Aangekomen aan het treinstation, ik nam plaats in het trein, keek even langs het raam en zwaaide naar mijn papa, wat ga ik hem missen maar gelukkig is hij niet alleen, mijn oom (broer van mijn papa) zal komen intrekken bij mijn papa. Dan kan ik met een gerust hart vertrekken want we hebben alleen elkaar. Toen ik naar buiten keek, dacht ik aan alle momenten die ik samen had met hakim, nee stop niet meer aan hem denken, hij is nu verleden tijd veegde snel mijn tranen terug weg, ik sloot mijn ogen en viel in slaap.

Uren later kwam ik aan de grote stad

----------


## mert a bak

safie was dat het maar  :traan1:

----------


## mert a bak

ik wil meer  :jammer:

----------


## mert a bak

hie heb je nog een reactie ga je nu verder  :stout:

----------


## mert a bak

en nog een  :student:

----------


## mert a bak

haha die hakim ze3ma man met ballen hahaha  :schrik:  
miskiena jamila 
maar jah leven is hard  :traan1: 
ga snel verder want kan niet meer wachten  :schreeuw:  
sweet kissies sara

----------


## mert a bak

yo waar blijven de andere reacties  :boer:  
oeffff ik kan niet meer 1 dag zonder ff te check of er een gevolg op staat  :stout:  
wel mohim je moet je wel snel verder gaan ander mag je me weg brengen naar een gekken huis  :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf3:

----------


## mert a bak

volgends mmij ziet hakim er zo uit als hij bij nabila is  :geld:  
hahahaha miskien 
valt me zwaar tegen van hem  :jammer:

----------


## mert a bak

ey maar ik stop maar anders heb je een hele pag met laeen mijn reacties ik laat ook nog wat plaats voor de anderen  :wohaa:  
sweet kissies sara  :boer:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

GA GAUW VERDER MET JE VERHAAL HIJ IS EGT LEUK MAN !!!  :Iluvu:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

WAT HAKIM HEEFT GEDAAN VERBAAST ME NIX ALLE JONGENS ZIJN FLIKKERS MAAR WEL ERG VOOR JOU ZE ZIJN HARTLOOS JOH VIEZE FLIKKERS

----------


## zine2000

:ole:   :ole:   :ole:  
echt leuk dat ik zulke reacties krijg,  :grote grijns:  zeker "mert a bak"  :grote grijns: 

ik beloof jullie dat ik straks een vervolgje ga schrijven, helaas moet ik eerst eten klaarmaken, meskiena mijn moeder is ziek, ik hoop dat jullie nog even geduld hebben maar hoe meer reacties (zoals mert a bak) hoe meer inspiratie  :grote grijns:   :stout:  

dikke bousha's voor mijn lieve fans

----------


## mert a bak

hihihihi ik ben er weer  :wohaa:

----------


## mert a bak

yo paas mij ook wat eten via de pc want heb helemaal geen zin om naar beneden te gaan  :stout:

----------


## mert a bak

hallo leven jullie nog MEEEER reacties  :ole:

----------


## mert a bak

geeeeen :eyebrow:

----------


## mert a bak

ewa jah dan ga ik maar eens weer beginen

----------


## mert a bak

yo zine2000 
heb het eten niet graag zwart  :stout:

----------


## mert a bak

hihihihih grapje  :student:

----------


## mert a bak

en wil wel een grooooooooooooooooooooooot gevolg

----------


## mert a bak

yo chickie alles cool hier men  :handbang:

----------


## mert a bak

oeff heb honger heb zin in een groooooooooooooooooooot gevolg  :maf2:

----------


## mert a bak

volgends mij weten ze niet wat ''op een mooi verhaal REACTIES GEVEN'' betekent
moet ik maar weer eens les gaan geven  :boogie:

----------


## mert a bak

ey zine2000 de andere reacties zijn gereserveert nu nog my food en een EXTRA grote gevolg en ik kan me ze weer herineren  :maf:

----------


## mert a bak

heb honger waar blijft mijn eten  :schreeuw:   :schreeuw:   :schreeuw:

----------


## mert a bak

zo zo leerlingen de les van vandaag is voor bij jullie mogen me nu laten zien wat ik julie heb geleert van tante sara  :student: 
stel me niet teleur en jij ook niet zine2000
sweet kissies sara
was een zware dag vandaag maby dat een jointje helpt  :blowen:

----------


## mert a bak

mare die gewoonte mogen jullie niet van me overnemen  :petaf:

----------


## mert a bak

was dat genoeg voor een groote gevolg  :wohaa:  

muaaaah sara  :boer:

----------


## Benitouzintje

IK VIND HET ECHT EEN LEUK VERHAAL. ECHT ZIELIG VOOR JAMILA. MAAR IK HOOP DAT JE WEL SNEL VERDER GAAT WANT IK KAN NIET WACHTEN. 


MIJN COMPLIMENTEN VOOR JOU VERHAAL.....
GROETJES VAN LEMIA....  :ole:

----------


## zakia012

maak snel een vervol..... nieuwe fan kussss

----------


## nadorgirl4live

hey hey 

daar ben ik weer.

ga snel verder want ik kan niet wachten.

oke doei doei

----------


## rabeatje

nou zeg.......
heb ik een keertje veel tijd om achter internet te zitten en te lezen is het verhaal nog niet klaar

nou van mij mag je het echt nu wel afmaken hoor ik kan nouwelijks wachten 

nog een fan erbij

----------


## zine2000

sorry dat ik laat ben mijn lieve fans, maar ik maak het goed met een lang vervolg
blijven reageren mijn sweats fans
dikke bousha's



vervolg #

uren later kwam ik in de grote stad aan....
veel volk toen ik uitstapte van de trein, ik nam snel mijn valis en vertrok zoekend naar een taxi, die kon je niet gemakkelijk bemachtigen maar na een paar minuten stapte ik een taxi in.
ik had een afspraak met mijn huisbasin later die namiddag...
ik kwam aan in een drukke straat, the look van het appartement bevalt me wel, ik belde aan het bel, vanaf vandaag zal ik op het derde verdiep wonen...
enkele minuten later deed een mevrouw open, het is mijn huisbasin.
huisbasin: hello ik ben mevr. ladou, ik ben de eigenaar van dit appartement, ik had je toch aan de lijn, u bent toch mevr. Jamila Dani?
ik: ja hello, ja u had mij aan de lijn, dus wat we allemaal hadden afgesproken over de prijs en al is dus goed?
mevr ladou: ja tuurlijk zoals we hadden afgesproken kom we zullen je nieuwe appartement eens bezien of wel alles naar je wensen zijn natuurlijk  :Smilie: 
ik:  :Smilie: 

toen we de lift namen naar de 3de verdiep kreeg ik kriebels, want ik ga vanaf nu alleen wonen, oeff weg uit mijn dorp waar alles mij aan hakim deed denken....
ik ga nu met een nieuwe lijn beginnen ook als dit heel moeilijk zal gaan voor me, mevr. ladoe deed de deur open en ik keek rond vooralleer zei ik bismillah want dit word mijn nieuwe thuis. alles is gemeubeld en netjes, ik voel me al thuis. ik glimachte naar haar wanneer ze me mijn sleutels gaf, ik deed de deur toe wanneer ze me tot ziens zei.

ik nam mijn valis richting mijn nieuwe slaapkamer, alles is al ingericht ,dit was mijn wens. ook al is het wat duurder maar ja, dit is wat ik wou. ik pakte uit, het begon al donker te worden, ik moet morgen vroeg opstaan, ik heb morgen om 10u smorgens een afspraak met de directeur van bedrijf, functie als eijn persoonlijke assistent.

ik plofte mezelf op mijn bed, ik belde even mijn vader op dat ik goed ben aangekomen zodat hij zich geen zorgen gaat maken.
ik ben direct gaan slapen, ik was al moe en moet toch vroeg opstaan want ik moet die bedrijf nog vinden....

tring tringg..... pffff het is 8.30 werd wakker gemaakt door mijn wekker.
ik douchte mezelf en ging ontbijten, gelukkig had ik mijn koffie meegenomen en had ik gisteren onderweg naar mijn nieuwe appartement brood gekocht. ik kleedde me rustig aan, een zwarte costum met een gestreepte wit zwarte hemd, zwarte naaldschoenen, mijn haren los. bekeek mezelf in de spiegel, ja ik zie er redelijk uit, zeker voor een gesprek met een belangrijk directeur, ik hoop dat ik word aangenomen want ik heb dit job nodig.

Ik vertrok, nam een taxi en vroeg aan hem de weg, het is niet zo ver vandaan van mijn appartement heeft de chauffeur gezegd.
Ik kwam aan en betaalde de taxichauffeur, ik keek voor me, waaw wat een groot bedrijf echt mooi, ik deed mijn zonnebril uit toen ik het gebouw binnenkwam.
Ik wist niet juist waar ik moest zijn, dat waren 30 verdiepingen, echt mooi toen ik het gebouw even bekeek, veel volk, allemaal met een costuum en een zakelijke aktetas. Een mevrouw aan de balie zij dat ik op 25ste verdieping moest zijn en daar verder word geholpen. Juist wanneer ik het lift wou nemen, botste ik tegen een meneer. Hij liet mijn tas,papieren en mijn bril vallen, ohh ik was boos en riep tegen hem kun je niet uitkijken zonder zijn gezicht te kunnen zien. Hij hielp mij mijn tas en paar papieren opruimen, toen hij zijn bril uit deed, stonden we oog in oog, voelde ik me vanbinnen iets, iets zei me in zijn ogen, wat is hij knap, met zijn donkere ogen en kort zachte haren, goed gebouwd en wat ziet hij er knap uit. Dit duurde maar paar seconden maar het leek wel een eeuwigheid.

Waaw wat een knappe meid, toen ik in haar ogen keek, voelde ik iets, tintelingen door mijn lichaam stromen, wat is dit voor gevoel? Vind ik haar leuk? Maar ik ken haar niet?! Haar look en zeker haar ogen, ze lijkt me misterieus, iets in haar trekt me aan ik moet weten wie zij is!!

Jongen: sorry ik ben nogal gehaast, heb een vergadering en ik ben al laat, mijn naam is rachid, mag ik u naam weten, zeker een mooie naam bij een mooie dame

Ik werd rood toen hij tegen mijn zei mooi dame ik bleef hem aanstaren.
Jamila: oh sorry zo heb ik het niet gemeend om tegen je te roepen, ik ben gewoon zenuwachtig want vandaag heb ik een afspraak met de directeur, ik hoop dat hij mij aanneemt want ik heb dit werk echt nodig ohh sorry mijn naam is jamila je hebt zeker al tijd verloren door mijn uitleg. 
Rachid: oh nee dat is niet erg, ze zullen het niet erg vinden, mag ik vragen op welke verdiep je moet zijn, wie weet kan ik een goed woordje over je zeggen  :knipoog: 
Jamila :  hihi, ik moet op de 25ste verdiep zijn en jij?

We liepen samen naar de lift
Rachid: toevallig moet ik daar ook zijn,  

Toen we in de lift zaten, voelde ik zijn ogen branden op mijn haren, we waren zo close omdat er veel volk was, ze duwde me langst alle kanten en viel in zijn armen, wiliee wat is dit? Wat voel ik ?nee dat kan niet.. een wildvreemde die ik nog maar pas ken ik krijg al kriebels in mijn buik nee kan niet, ik stond snel om mijn twee benen totdat we alleen waren in de lift..

Wat is zij knap, ik heb nog nooit zo mooi meisje gezien, ik voel me zo aangetrokken tot haar omdat ze iets heeft, iets wat ik niet kan zeggenmysterieus dat is wat ik in haar ogen las.. ik moet haar nummer hebben wanneer ze in mijn armen viel, keken we elkaar oog in oog weer, ik las iets in haar ogen, verdriet maar dan trekt ze zich snel weg, ik wil haar gezicht strelen nee ohh stop wat ben ik nu aan het denken.. een wildvreemde meisje die ik nog maar pas ken toen bleef ik en zij nog in de lift. Ik wil haar nummer vragen maar het lijkt wel of ik een versierder ben, ik krijg wel veel aandacht maar all wat ga ik ermee verliezen

Rachid: euhmm jamila ik wil je niet aanvallen ofzo, ik wil je gewoon vragen of je straks tijd hebt om samen een koffie te gaan drinken als je wilt natuurlijk..

Wilie toen hij me dit vroeg, wist ik niet meer wat ik moest denken, de andere kant zegt tegen mezelf waarom niet? Ik heb niets te verliezen maar de andere kant zegt nee niet nog een tweede keer, je weet dat het niet bij koffie drinken zal blijven en ik begon aan hakim te denken neeeee nooit meer liever alleen dan nog een keer gekwetst te worden

Jamila: rachid sorry ik heb veel te doen, ik ben pas nog naar deze stad verhuist, ik moet nog veel uitpakken, ik hoop dat je het niet erg vind, smahli..
Rachid: ohw nee dat is niet erg, een ander keer hopelijk nog veel succes voor je gesprek..
Jamila: dank je tot nog eens.
De lift ging juist open, we zaten alle bij op de 25ste verdieping, hij ging de andere kant op en ik de andere kant. 

Spijtig dat ze niet samen met mij koffie wou drinken, misschien wilt ze me nog niets eens leren kennen, nieuwsgierig welke job dat ze hier zocht

Ik ging naar de balie en vroeg aan een mevrouw dat ik een afspraak had met mijnheer chalou, de directeur natuurlijk. Ze zei dat hij een vergadering zit en het zal niet lang duren, ze vroeg of ik even me plaatsen op de zetels in de wachtruimte.

Een 40tal minuten kwam die mevrouw naar me
Mevrouw: mevrouw Dani kunt u me even volgen, u kunt zijn bureau al binnen gaan.
Jamila: ja natuurlijk, dank je.

Ik zetelte mezelf al op zijn stoel, ik moest even wachten en dan kwam hij. Hij kwam binnen en sloot de deur en zei tegen me mevr. Dani ik ben .

Ik draaide mezelf om en wie zag ik  :schok:  "jijjj...???!!!

----------


## mert a bak

g g g g g g g ggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa verder 
wooow cool verhaal ga snel verder 
je bent nu togg onn dusse  :jumping:  zet die vervolg op die pc 
want dit is niet genoeg voor mij  :duivels:  
sweet kissies dsara  :duizelig:  


moet nog ff bij komen want is echt gruwelijk :  :corcky:

----------


## nadorgirl4live

neeeeeeeeee waarom stop je nu.

ga snel verder.

het is echt een leuk verhaal man.

en zine2000 heb je het zelf verzonnen?

nou dikke kus van mij.

----------


## nadorgirl4live

ja je bent nu online dus kan je nu een vervog op zetten.

doe het voor mij en mert a bak.

----------


## zine2000

oh schattekes, dank je voor jullie reacties, ja het is echt gebeurd, maar er zijn paar dingen die ik wel heb verandert (niet veel), ik zal mijn best doen om een vervolgje te schrijven, is het echt een goed verhaal? want ik heb nog veel verhalen in mijn hoofd, totdat dit is uitgschreven schrijf ik andere verhalen, sommige zijn echt sommige zijn verzonnen.
dikke bousha's voor mijn twee trouwe fans  :knipoog:

----------


## mert a bak

jah meid het is echt geweldig 
leuk van je dat je eerst deze afschrijft en dan begint met de andere
de meeste doen dat tegelijkertijd verveeld 
en dan schrijven ze niet meer verder bij het eerste verhaaltje  :terrorist: wel mohim 
je ziet me in mijn volgende reactie 
muaaaaaaaaaah je trouwe fan  :geld:

----------


## jokar

jalah zid 

op mijn werk heb ik gekeken geen vervolg.
Thuis dacht ik ff kijken geen vervolg. ewa safi
begin te schrijvrn voordat ik echt boos wordt.
Dit is slecht voor mijn bloeddruk.

ewa pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
begin te schrijven kan er niet meer tegen  :Mad:

----------


## zine2000

ohh sorry mijn lieve fans, gewoon ik heb de laatste tijd niet veel tijd door trouwfeesten, ik ga echt mijn best doen, jullie moeten niet kwaad zijn verveeld 

 :ole:  dikke bousha

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

Soooo soooo netjessss hoooooooor mooooi verhaaaaal ga gauw verder meid...

Kussss

----------


## nadorgirl4live

ewa safie .

wanneer ga je nou verder ik wacht nu al 2 dagen.
en dat is te lang voor mij.

dus ga snel verder. vandaag als het kan

oke doei doei  :grote grijns:

----------


## mert a bak

jah je hebt hele maal gelijk is ook te lang voor mij  :ego:   :ego:  :ego:  :ego:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ga verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!
ga verder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!
ga verder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!
ga verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!
ga verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nadorgirl4live

heeeeeeeeeey

wanneeer ga je nou verder.

ik wordt nu echt boooooooooooooooooos.  :kwaad:  

je weeeeeet dat ik niet kan wachten.

ik ben echt ongeduldig.

dus ga nu verder of in elk geval VANDAAAAAAAAAAG.

oke doei doei

----------


## miss tisso

leuke vervolg mang

----------


## Italian

Gha verderrr,,, pleAzxE je maakt mij nieuwschierigg,,,,,

----------


## zine2000

sorry mijn lieve fans dat ik lang duurde maar ik was paar dagen weggeweest dus had ik geen tijd om een vervolg te schrijven, ik ben echt ziek en ik beloof jullie dat ik binnenkort een lang vervolg ga schrijven, nog even geduld 
chokran mijn sweets fans

bousha zin2000

Ohh jij bent het!? ik zag rachid met paar papieren in zijn handen en bekeek hem met een verbaasd gezicht, ineens schaamde ik me want ik wou een goede indruk maken op de grote baas. Mijn gezicht werd rood en ik zag een glimlach op zijn gezicht.
Rachid: zozo mevr. Dani (met een brede glimlach) Ja ik ben de directeur van deze afdeling, ik wist niet dat je hier moest zijn, maar ja wat het lot ons kan brengen  :Smilie: 

Ik glimachte en voelde me warm vanbinnen, ohh nee hij is de baas, ik hoop dat ik niet te hard was geweest zeker dat ik zijn afspraak heb afgewezen 

Ik keek naar haar, wat was ik blij dat ze bij mij kwam soliciteren, ik zag aan haar gezicht dat ze verlegen was, ik ging naar mijn plaats om haar te ondervragen of ze wel goed genoeg is voor deze baan, mijn persoonlijke secretariaat hihihi (glimlach)

Na een halfuur te praten zei rachid tegen me dat hij ik aangenomen ben, wat was ik blij!! Per ongeluk omhelsde ik hem van geluk dat hij me deze baan gaf, ohh wat voelt zijn armen toch zacht aan. Maar ik liet hem snel los want dit voelde niet goed aan en tegelijk opwindend. Hij keek diep in mijn ogen en gaf me een warme glimlach, ik keek hem aan zonder dit te beseffen. Ik keek diep in zijn ogen dat ik echt verdwaald ben geraakt dat hij zich omdraaide omdat hij zelf verlegen werd. Ik schaamde me erg, ik wist niet waar mijn verstand was om zo lang in zijn ogen te kijken.

Toen ze in mijn armen vloog, wist ik dat dit meisje goed bij mij zal passen, ik voelde haar armen precies wat ze nodig had, ik voel dat zij een schouder nodig heeft waarom ze zich kan opstorten. Ik begin echt iets voor dat meisje te voelen, zo zacht zo mooi, die haren die ogen wat is zij mooi, ze keek me in mijn ogen, ik dacht dat ze zich snel zou omdraaien maar ze bleef in mijn ogen staren dat ik mijzelf omdraaide uit verlegenheid. Ze had het niet door, ik zag iets in haar ogen, verdriet mysterieus verlangens spannend 
Ik gaf haar een hand, want vanaf morgen mag ze beginnen heb ik haar gezegd.

Rachid: mooie dame je mag vanaf morgen werken als je kunt
Jamila: tuurlijk, ik ben echt blij dat u mij heeft aangenomen. Ik zie je morgen om 9u?
Rachid: ok mevr. Dani (knipoog) tot morgen
Jamila: tot morgen (glimlach)

Ik gaf hem een hand, we hielden lang ons handen vast. Daarna begeleide hij mij tot zijn deur. Toen ik zijn deur toe deed, bleef ik even voor de deur omdat ik helemaal dit niet had verwacht. Ik ging naar het lift,op weg naar huis.. en dit maal met een brede glimlach

Paar weken later

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

Allah chafik zinaaaaaa..

Thnxxxxxxx vooooor je vervolggggggg als je weeer btr bent horen we het van je h!!!!


Doe rustig aan verder...

kusssss

Ouafae

----------


## zine2000

waar blijven mijn fans ......  :verdriet:   :potver:   :aanwal:

----------


## jokar

> _Geplaatst door zine2000_ 
> *waar blijven mijn fans ......   *


waar blijven mij fans??????????????????

Ik kom net van mijn werk en dacht er is vast een vervolg  :wat?!:  
 :jammer:  en jij vraagt je af waar blijven mijn fans  :huil2:

----------


## miss tisso

leuke verhaal

----------


## lovelyness

Ga snel verder,je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij !!!  :ole:  
ben benieuwd hoe het verder gaat...

Groetjesss

----------


## nadorgirl4live

ewa is dat alles.

ga nou verder.
je hebt zo een klein stukje er op gezet.
zet er een grote vervolg op de volgende keer. VANDAAAAAAG dus.

oke doei (en beterschap)

----------


## *zina ahlam*

heeeeeeeeeeeeey schatje,

ik wens je eerst en vooral veel beterschap toe,
en ten tweede wil ik echt dolgraag dat je doorgaat met je verhaal echt een topverhaal

dikke kusjes en groetjes ahlam

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Olalaaaa wat een leuk verhaal!!!
 :duim:  

hier een nieuwe fan  :grote grijns: 

ga gauw weer verder meid

----------


## Dina 18

Salaam meid 

Ga aub HEEL gauw verder met je verhaal. Het is echt een mega leuk verhaaltje!!

SNEL SNEL SNEL verder gaan please!!!!!!!!!!

Dina

----------


## diamant_du_rif

hey girl

je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij

het is echt een super verhaal ik hoop dat je zo vlug mogelijk als je kan een vervolg zult schrijven want ik ben zeeeeeer nieuwsgierig

dikke kus diamantgirl  :ole:

----------


## mert a bak

hier ben ik weer  :maf2:  
srry dat ik een tijdje niet heb gereageert meestal ben ik de 1e die je vervolgje leest
maar ik heb er een goede reden voor  :vreemd:  
sweet kissies je trouwe fan  :verward:

----------


## saddamma

mooi verhaal ga zo door  :grote grijns:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Hey meid
ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg a.u.b.  :strik:

----------


## rooierozen

ik ben nu ook een fan!!

----------


## zine2000

mijn lieve lieve fans,

ik weet dat het lang geleden is dat ik mijn verhaal nog heb geschreven , ik ben op reis geweest, mijn excuses hiervoor mijn liefste fans, ik beloof dat ik gauw verder zal schrijven met een veel langere stuk en veel spannender 
nog even geduld 

dikke bousha's

p.s.: een vervolgje zal vandaag nog gemaakt worden (hihih)

----------


## zine2000

Paar weken later

Ik stond op zoals gewoonlijk om 8u zodat ik om 9u op mijn werk zit, ik keek naar de muren want ik sta nooit direct op want anders word ik duizelig, ik begon na te denken over de voorbije weken die voorbij zijn, wat gaat de tijd zo snel voorbij. Ik hou echt van mijn werk, ik leer elke dag nieuwe belangrijke mensen, ik heb veel connecties en dit allemaal dankzij rachid
Wat is hij toch lief geweest voor me, op zakelijke feestjes stelde hij me voor aan rijke en belangrijke mensen. Hij is een goede vriend van me, we delen nu een goede vriendschap. Hij heeft me altijd met respect behandeld, soms denk ik stel eens voor dat ik op hem verliefd word? Nee stop dat mag ik niet denken, ik wil hem zeker niet als vriend en baas kwijt spelen. We spenderen veel tijd met elkaar, niet moeilijk ik ben ook zijn persoonlijke assistent.
Mmmm nu ben ik een beetje opgelucht dat ik mijn leven heb verpakt al had ik het anders gewild maar ja.

Toen ik aankwam aan mijn werk, zag ik dat rachid er nog niet was, hij komt altijd een paar min na mij, zoals altijd maak ik zijn koffie en zijn afspraken klaar. Rachid kwam binnen
 :zozo:  
Ik: goedemorgen mijnheer Chalou
Rachid: hey hey hey, wat zeg ik altijd?? Geen mijnheer Chalou, gewoon rachid, je mag me alleen zo noemen wanneer we in een vergadering zitten anders weglaten ok?  :Wink:  
En goedemorgen mijn lieve jamila
Ik: ohh ja was ik vergeten rachid!  :blij:  ik heb je koffie klaargezet en je afspraken van vandaag. Zoals elke morgend. 
Rachid: en zoals altijd maak je mijn dag goed, aja kun je vandaag al mijn afspraken verzetten, nadat je dit hebt gedaan kun je even komen naar mijn bureau?
Jamila: euhm ja ok  :Confused:  

Hihihi  :hihi:  ze weet niet wat ik allemaal in peto heb voor haar, het is nu al weken dat ik altijd haar mijn gevoelens probeer te zeggen en by the way ik moet op zakenreis en ik heb een partner nodig voor die stomme zakelijke feestjes, ik hoop dat ze ja zal zeggen om met mij naar Amerika te gaan. Dan ik mss mijn gevoelens voor haar verklaren, ohhh wat verlang ik toch zo naar haar.

Raar waarom wil hij zijn afspraken verzetten?  :wat?!:  Nochtans zijn die heel belangrijk, ik zal het wel snel weten, een paar minuten later nadat ik zijn afspraken heb verzet, liep ik snel zijn bureau binnen want ik was zo nieuwsgierig..
Ik klopte aan zijn deur kom binnen hoor ik hem zeggen

----------


## mert a bak

groot vervolg :schrik:

----------


## zine2000

vervolgje

Ik: ja vertel eens rachid, wat is er zo dringend?
Rachid: euhm je belooft me dat je me laat uitspreken en dat je erover nadenkt vooraleer je me een antwoord geeft.

Mmmm wat zou dat zijn??

Ik: euhm ok vertel maar, ik luister
Rachid: ik moet op zakenreis naar Amerika voor een paar dagen maar ik heb een partner nodig voor die zakelijke feesten, euhm omdat ik niemand dan anders als jij naast mijn zijde wil hebben, vraag ik je of je met mij wilt meegaan, wat denk je? Nog geen nee zeggen..
Ik: euhmm ik weet niet zo goed, we hebben zoveel werk hier al en dan dat ik ook al weg ga zal dat moeilijk zijn 
Rachida: schoonheid toch, je stort je altijd in je werk, ik ben echt trots op je maar je moet er ook tussenuit en dit komt goed uit voor je ,dan ga je op reis, wat vrije tijd, al wat zeg je erover..??

Ik voelde rillingen toen hij mij schoonheid noemde, maar dit deed me ineens aan hakim denken, oh nee ik mag niet vergelijken ,misschien is het niet zon goed idee ,ik weet het niet, ik heb geen vertrouwen meer ook al is rachid mijn beste vriend geworden. Ik begon te twijfelen dan kwam hij dichter naar me toe en keek in mijn ogen, wat is dat zo lief die ogen

Rachid:wat denk je ervan? Is het een jaa?? Komaan, wat ga je erbij verliezen??
Ik: euhmm ja je hebt gelijk, wat ga ik ermee verliezen en daarbij WE GAAN NAAR AMERIKA!!!
Rachid:jaa fantastisch !!!! 

Ik nam haar rond in mijn armen en omhelsde haar, wat een opluchting, ik wil haar echt geen sec meer missen, we gaan ons hard amuseren heb ik in haar oor gefluisterd..

We omhelsden elkaar van blijdschap, maar ik wist niet zo goed of het wel een goed idee was, dan fluisterde hij we zullen ons goed amuseren in mijn oren, zijn adem was als frisse lucht in mijn haren wat een gevoel maar mag dit wel? Ik trok mezelf weg en zocht een excuus zodat hij dit niet opvallend vond waarom ik mezelf wegtrek

Ik: rachid voor wanneer heb je geboekt? Wanneer moet ik inpakken?
Rachid: zo snel mogelijk, ik wil al vanavond vertrekken, ik heb de vliegticketten van de morgen geboekt, dus ga maar naar huis en we zien elkaar wel bij je appartement rond 6u? Want om9 u hebben we onze vlucht.
Ik: ah ja ok, ik ga snel inpakken, ik bel je wel wanneer ik klaar ben, tot strakjes dan (verleidelijke knipoog)

Toen ze me die verleidelijke knipoog gaf, moest ik even in lip bijten van opwindendheid, toen verdween ze van mijn kantoor, wat ben ik blij vandaag.

Ik haastte mij naar mijn appartement, toen ik thuis aankwam, liep ik mijn kamer binnen en nam mijn grote valies, ik begon te rommelen in mijn kast, ik wist niet wat ik allemaal moest meenemen, maar het moet er mooie elegante kleren bij zitten, sexy mag zeker ook (knipoog)

Na een paar uurtjes zoeken en rommelen naar mijn mooiste kleren, zocht ik wat ik moest aandoen, ik zocht naar mijn klassieke witte broek met een elegante lichtblauwe bloesje en een opvallend diamanten ceintuur en mijn nieuwe lichtblauwe naaldhakken, en natuurlijk mijn Spaanse grijze lichtblauwe oorbellen, ik deed mijn witte vest bij aan en natuurlijk niet te vergeten mijn witte tas! Ik deed mijn lange haren in krullen met een krultang en zette mijn lichtblauwe Gucci bril op, bekeek mezelf in de spiegel, zette wat zwarte mascara en zwarte oogpotlood in mijn ogen en natuurlijk niet te vergeten doorschijnende lippenglose zodat mijn lippen er wat sexy uitzien. Mmm ja ik zie er redelijk uit.
Ondertussen belde ik rachid op om te laten weten dat ik klaar was, want het was al 10 voor 5u. 
Ik: ja hallo rachid, tis met mij, ik ben klaar, ben je al onderweg?
Rachid: toevallig ging ik je nu juist opbellen dat ik onderweg ben, goed je bent klaar, over een paar min moet je al beneden staan, ok?
Ik :blozen: k tot sebietjes

Ik legde neer, ik deed mijn deur op slot, even snel een blikje naar mijn appartement dat alles in orde is vooraleer ik mijn deur sluit. Nam mijn tas en grote valies met de lift naar beneden en ik stond paraat in de gang, juist dat ik in de gang kwam, hoorde ik getoetel buiten,
Ik deed de deur open en ik zag al de chauffeur van de limousine de deur open houden en hij nam mijn valies, toen ik instapte zag ik rachid

----------


## zine2000

WAAWW wat zag ze er zo sexy uit, ik heb nog nooit zon mooi meisje gezien met klasse, ik stond met mijn mond open, ik liet mezelf zo meeslepen door haar schoonheid dat ik het niet doorhad dat ze haar hand voor mijn mond deed, om mijn mond te sluiten. Ik schaamde mij erg.

Toen ik instapte zag ik rachid nog nooit zo knap, hij bekeek mij van top tot teen, hij stond met zijn mond open dat ik zelf zijn mond toe deed, ik keek hem van top tot teen, en toevallig had hij ook wit aan, een klassieke broek met armani witte schoenen met een mooie rode plakker aan de zijkant en stond Aj in het rood, een strak witte trui of bloes, zijn haren waren mooi en hij heeft een mooi bruin tintje, zijn eyesti baard is goed gelijnd. ik keek naar de grond van verlegenheid.

Ik had gewoon zin om haar vurig vast te pakken en te kussen, zij past gewoon bij mij, zon mooi dame, percies an movie star! Maar alles op zijn tijd, anders gaat ze me weer wegduwen.

Rachid: wat een schoonheid, je ziet er echt prachtig uit, ik voel me echt vereerd dat je met me mee wilt gaan, en zeker als een partner, dank je mooie dame!
Ik: (ik bloos) oh graag gedaan en jij ziet er ook best goed uit ( heel sexy dacht ik in mezelf) en ik doet dit omdat je mijn lieve beste vriend bent! (glimlach)

Ik had echt zin om jamila haar handen vast te nemen, maar zoals ze zei, ze ziet me gewoon als hij beste vriend, ik heb nooit gevraagd of dat ze iemand in haar leven heeft maar ik denk van niet, want ze stortte zich altijd in haar werk, ze was bijna 24u op 24u samen met me op kantoor maar waarom is ze zo teruggetrokken, dit moet ik uitvissen.

Ik zag champagne klaar en wat hapjes klaar in zijn limousine, 

Ik: voor wie is die champagne?
Rachid: euhm voor ons, ik weet dat je niet drinkt maar wil je niet voor n keer proeven, we hebben iets speciaal te vieren.
Ik: je weet ik drink niet, dat hoort niet, maar ik zal zeker van die hapjes proeven..
Rachid: al voor 1keer mag dat toch wel, je mag gewoon proeven
Ik: euhmm ok omdat je zo aandringt, gewoon een slokje

Hij gaf mij een glas en hij schenkt ook voor zichzelf, we toosten op geluk in het leven en dat er vele mooi momenten mogen komen, natuurlijk samen. Ik nam een slokje, woow dat geeft een raar gevoel maar wel lekker, dus dronk ik rustig samen met hem onze glazen op, en aten wat hapjes, we lachtten we amuseerden ons te pletter.

Toen kwamen we aan het vliegveld


wat dit een groot vervolgje

----------


## jokar

we want more

we want more

we want more

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  we want more

----------


## zine2000

waar blijven mijn fans ????????

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

hier ik was al fan maar nog een bericht van me in neem aan dat je nu bezig bent met een vervolg :grote grijns: 
 :haha:  blaukus:
 :knipoog:

----------


## mert a bak

ZE ZITTEN HIERERGENDS OP HET FORUM VERSTOPT  :gniffel:  
MAARE ga snel verder want kan zoals gewoon lijk niet meer wachten en je wet mijn regeltje met de dag meer RENTE  :plet:   :haha:  houw je er aan 
muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah sara  :boer:

----------


## lovelyness

Schiet op  :knipoog:  ben Te nieuwschierig...

Groetjesss

----------


## sanae_fatiha

mooi !!!!  :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 

bedankt voor je vervolgjes  :grote grijns:  eneuhhh 
ga je gauw weer verder met een vervolg???

----------


## zine2000

hier nog een vervolgje en blijven reageren mijn trouwe fans, hoe meer reacties hoe vlugger een vervolgje  :tong uitsteken:   :zwaai:  


Toen kwamen we aan het vliegveld

We checkten ons in voor onze bagage en zaten op het vliegtuig 1ste klasse, waaww echt mooi, dit is de eerste keer dat ik de vliegtuig neem, ik kreeg schrik omdat de we onze gordels moesten aandoen voor onze veiligheid, ik kreeg de zenuwen en begon te bibberen, rachid zag aan me dat ik me ineens niet lekker voelde, vliegtuig begon in een snelheid omhoog te gaan en ik kreeg tranen in mijn ogen, wat voelde ik ineens? Hij nam me in zijn armen en begon me te troosten en gaf me een kus op mijn wang, hij deed mijn tranen weg en zei :dit viel toch mee, ik ben hier voor je oh dat vond ik zo lief, ik rustte mijn hoofd op zijn schouders, ik viel zo in slaap in zijn armen

Uren later hoorde ik dat we binnen paar minuten zullen landen, ik kreeg weer kriebels in mijn buik en geen sec later nam rachid me terug in zijn armen, achteraf viel dit toch allemaal mee.
Wat later zaten we in de taxi met onze bagages op weg naar onze hotel.

Ik keek de straten in New York, waaw alles is groot en zoveel mensen, ik bewonderde alles en keek naar rachid, hij nam mijn hand vast en gaf me een glimlach, ik werd rood en draaide me terug op en keek naar buiten 
Half uur later kwamen we aan onze 5sterren hotel
Ik deed mijn mond open, wat is dit allemaal zo mooi, ja tuurlijk een 5sterren hotel, wat wil je anders? Het was al donker.
We checkten ons aan de balie,
Rachid: ja goedenavond ik heb 2 kamers gereserveerd op de naam van Mr. Chalou..
Een mevrouw: goedenavond, kunt u even wachten alstublieft, ik zal dit direct nazien.
Rachid:ja is goed
..
mevrouw: ik denk dat u zichzelf hebt vergist want er is maar 1 kamer gereserveerd op de naam van Mr. Chalou, weet u dit zeker
Rachid: ja ik heb de opdracht gegeven aan n van mijn collegas, ja maar we willen 2 kamers.
Mevrouw: euhm ik denk dat dit niet zal gaan, want alle kamers zijn bezet, maar dit is toch je vrouw want ik zie hier op de computer dat u de kamer hebt samen met mevrouw..

Ik keek met gefronste wenkbrauwen van wat betekent dit allemaal, en dan nog zijn alle kamers bezet, oh nee wat gaan we nu doen? Ik keek naar Rachid maar ik zag ook aan hem dat hij van niets wist

Rachid: dit is zeker de grap van Paul, wacht maar als ik hem onder handen neem 
Ik: hiihihih maar ja hier zitten we dan, weet je de kamer is toch groot genoeg voor ons, neem die maar, zo erg zal het toch niet zijn (knipoog)
Rachid: meen je het? Als je dat echt erg vind, mag je van mij die kamer al nemen en ik zal wel dat regelen..
Ik:neennee en daarbij is alles al volzet, we zijn allebei moe en we moeten slapen.
Rachid: ok als je dit niet erg vind

We kregen de sleutels en een man nam onze baggages naar onze kamer, toen die man de kamer open deed, keek ik met wijde ogen, waaaw dit lijkt wel een groot appartement, ik liep de kamer in, er is een salon met een bar, een groot slaapkamer en dan nog de speciale badkamer met jacuzzi, en nog het mooiste van al, het uitzicht van de balkon, uitzicht op strand waaawwwww ik draaide rond van blijdschap omdat ik nog nooit in zon mooie hotelkamer heb gezeten. Rachid gaf snel een fooi voor die man en deed die deur op slot. Rachid kwam naar me en omhelsde me.

Ik zag haar gezicht toen ze dit hotelkamer binnenkwam, ik kan al zien dat ze dit nog nooit heeft meegemaakt, ik voel me geerd om dit met haar als eerste te meemaken, ik gaf snel fooi aan die man en deed de deur opslot, ik ging naar haar en nam haar in mijn armenmmmmm wat voelt ze zo goed aan, zo zacht is zij, ik wilde haar nu alles vertellen over mijn gevoelens maar iets houd me tegen dat dit niet de juiste moment was..

Zijn borstkas voelde zo goed aan, ik had gewoon zin dat hij me vastpakte en me vurig kustte maar aan de andere kant was ik nog niet klaar ervoor, ik voelde dat deze dagen opwindend zal zijn, zeker dat we een kamer delen, we bleven elkaar lang omhelzen, maar ik wou niet laten zien dat dit goed voelde dus rukte ik me los met n of ander excuus.

----------


## nadorgirl4live

heeeeeeey meid 

bedankt voor je vervolg.
en nu moet je door gaan . 
het is echt een leuk verhaaaaaaaal.

ik kan niet wachten.
dus snel door gaan oke.
doei

----------


## Hannan22

hallo

ik denk dat er nog een stukje ontbreekt? dit is toch het vervolg van Jamila? Ik ben een beetje verward? Ze ging toch verder studeren? Hoe komt ze aan dat werk?  :Confused:  


laat je me iets weten  :plet:

----------


## Dina 18

Nou ik begrijp het ook niet meteen hoor!!

Maar ga gauw verder met een NIEUW vervolg !!

Dina 
XxX

----------


## sanae_fatiha

mooi mooi mooi mooi !!! 

Wanneer krijgen we een vervolg? Het is zo  :love:  mooi!

----------


## AARDIG

Is het nou Hakim of Karim?

----------


## zine2000

hey sorry dat je nu niet kunt volgen, jamila ging studeren maar ze had een afspraak gemaakt met een bedrijf maar ze dacht dat part time was maar ze had zich vergist, daarbij dacht ze nooit succesvol te worden met deze job, ze wou dit gewoon als bijverdienste en dan leert ze nog rachid kennen, wat zou je doen als je in haar plaatst zou zijn?  :Wink:  

is het nu duidelijk? dikke kusjes mijn fans

zin2000

----------


## AARDIG

Is het nou Hakim of Karim?

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

het is hakim :d

----------


## nadorgirl4live

ewa wanneer ga je nou verder.
ik wacht al 2 dagen en dat is lang hoor.

dussss ga snel verder.

dikke kus

----------


## zine2000

euhm zo te zien kunnen een paar mensen niet volgen, spijtig  :traan1:  
wie kan er niet volgen en van welke stuk niet meer?
laten jullie me iets weten?

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

zine2000 waneer ga je verder ????  :nijn:  ik kan niet w8en 
plaessss wil je verder gaan

----------


## nadorgirl4live

heeeeey meid.
ga nou maar door . ik snap alles.
de andere moeten gewoon rustig lezen dan gaan ze het ook snappen.
en wanneer ga je verder?

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Ja ik begrijp ook alles :angel:

----------


## lara__90

hey hey, je hebt een nieuwe fan!!

je bent echt goed bezig ga snelll doooorrr!!!!

----------


## Benitouzintje

DIT VERHAAL WORD STEEDS MAAR SPANNENDER EN SPANNENDER...
IK VIND HET ECHT EEN SUPER VERHAAL EN IK HOOP DAT JE HEEL SNEL EEN ANDERE VERVOLGJE SCHRIJFT WANT IK KAN NIET WACHTEN....  :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## mert a bak

:maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:  ewa safie wie het niet kan volgen zijn probleem die moet maar terug gaan en weer lezen  :student:  
anders paas seintjevanaf waar je het niet meer snapt dan legt zine2000 het wel uit 
denk ik  :ole:  
maaree ga snel verder 
want kan niet eer wachten 
pliessse 
je trouwe fan s er weer :P  :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:

----------


## zine2000

oh ik vind dit echt lief van jullie, ik dacht dat niemand kon volgen maar als iemand echt niet meer kan volgen mag je het zeggen dan leg ik het weer uit  :grote grijns:  

p.s.: het doet echt deugd dat ik elke dag nieuwe fans heb en die zeker reageren, dank je choekes  :handbang:  

mijn vervolgje komt eraan  :hardlach:

----------


## zine2000

Die avond later
We pakten uit, er was toch genoeg plaats in dat grote grote kast! We keken elkaar links en van rechts, we fristen ons op, we moesten naar beneden gaan naar het restaurant want hij heeft gereserveerd. Rachid was al klaar met omkleden maar ik zat nog in de douche..

Rachid: hey beauty, ik ben al klaar, gaat het nog lang duren want we moeten naar beneden,ik heb gereserveerd om 9.30u ? je mag van mij echt op je gemak klaarmaken maar ik heb honger  :blozen:  (hihihihi)
Jamila: euhm ja ik ben bijna klaar, weet je wat? Ga jij al naar beneden ik kom binnen paar minuten, is het goed zo?
Rachid:ja ok, tot strakjes  :Smilie:  

Ik hoorde de deur toe gaan, eindelijk hij is weg dan kan ik op mijn gemak mijn kleedje uitkiezen, het is een chic restaurant, er zitten alleen rijke mensen dus moet ik een elegant kleedje aandoen, ik begon te rommelen in de kast, pff ik geef het op, ik neem deze turkoise (speciaal blauw kleur) kleed, het loopt elegant tot mijn knien, mijn turkoise parels en mijn lange haren los, nog even mijn parels naaldhakken dat er prachtig bij staat, ik heb toevallig dit kleur genomen omdat rachid een turkois strakke hemd aan heeft met een zwarte klassieke broek (hihihih) dan passen we perfect met elkaar, nog even in de spiegel kijken, wat mascara et oogpotlood en lippenglose, niet te vergeten mijn armani parfum en nu vlug naar beneden want ik ben al 10min te laat. Ik nam snel mijn bijpassende kleine mini tas bij en deed de deur toe.

Ik ging naar beneden met de lift, ik kwam aan het restaurant, wat is alles zo groot en chic. En die lampen, waaw! Ik gaf mijn naam want rachid had gereserveerd voor 2personen. Meneer zei al mevr u wordt verwacht, kunt u me volgen aub? ik zag al rachid wachten en wanneer hij mij zag vanop een afstand stond hij op.

Waaawww wie komt daar uit de hemel gevallen? Willie ik word zot nog, zo knap is ze. Ik heb gewoon zin om haar te omhelzen en dat ik veel van haar hou. Ik ben echt verliefd, vanavond moet ik mijn gevoelens uiten, het moet!

Ik zag rachids ogen al blinken, ik voelde me zo verlegen en die mensen keken naar ons. We waren bijna n van de jongste mensen in het restaurant. Ik ging aan tafel staan. Ik keek hem in de ogen, oh nee wat is hij toch zo knap, kon ik maar in zijn armen belanden, dan voelde ik mij zo perfect.

Rachid: zoals altijd verras je me met je schoonheid, je zult me nog verblinden! Je bent echt knap, dat mag ik toch zeggen?
Jamila: ja tuurlijk, dank je. Jij mag er ook zijn, toevallig dezelfde kleuren aan (rood gezicht)
Rachid:schat, gaat je zitten? Ik help je er daarbij. 

Willie hij noemt me schat, ik denk dat hij dat niet besefte maar hij bedoelt er zeker niets mee.

Jamila: ja tuurlijk, dank je.

Hij nam mijn hand vast en schoof mijn stoel, een echte gentleman, ik voel die rillingen toen hij mijn hand vasthield. Ben ik verliefd?

Toen ik haar hand vastpakte, wilde ik niets anders haar tegen mijn borstkas drukken, en zeggen dat ik zo verliefd ben op haar. Maar dit is de juiste moment nog niet, even geduld jongen.

Wat laters kregen we een voorgerecht, hoofdgerecht en natuurlijk een dessert, we hebben ons geamuseerd en gelachen. Wanneer we onze dessert kregen, ik had ijs gevraagd en hij een stuk chocoladetaart, keek hij in mijn ogen en nam mijn handen vast, ik wist dat hij hier iets wou zeggen dat mij zal afschrikken

Rachid: ik ben echt blij dat je mee bent gekomen, anders zat ik hier maar alleen, dank je wel, dit wou ik nog zeggen.
Jamila: oh doenia hania, ik ben ook blij want ik geniet hier echt hiervan, ik had dit echt nodig.

Oef ik dacht dat hij iets anders ging zeggen maar ik had het weer mis, ik beeld het me gewoon in, het komt door deze warme sfeer.

Shit ik had het haar moeten zeggen, nee wanneer we naar boven gaan. Ik heb toch champagne besteld en wat lekker fruit als after the party

Toen we gedaan hadden, besloten we naar boven te gaan, want morgen moeten we vroeg uit onze veren.
Eenmaal aangekomen in onze hotelkamer (ik noem dit eerder een appartement) nam rachid mijn hand vast en deed de deur opslot, hij keek in mijn ogen, kwam zo dicht mogelijk en zei in mijn oren, ik heb champagne besteld, zin in een slokje? 
Ik zei geen sec later is goed weet niet waarom maar ik had er echt zin in, verstand op nul en genieten van rachid.hij is toch een schatje!

Hij trok mijn hand mee naar de slaapkamer, de balkon was wijt open en je kon de zee vanop een afstand al horen, waaw echt mooi, al die lichten van die hoge gebouwen. Rachid nam mijn hand vast en trok me mee naar de balkon, hij schonk champagne voor me in en voor zichzelf. Hij zei op ons en ik zei terug op ons

Dit is het moment dat ik het haar moet vertellen, ik wil haar, ik verlang naar haar. Ik moet mijn kans nu nemen. Ik zag al dat ze haar schoenen uit deed, ze ging op bed zitten, ik keek naar haar, wat is ze mooi
Ze keek terug en ik zag aan haar dat ze zich gemakkelijk maakte, ze ging naar de stereo, en zette de radio aan, toevallig muziek van 112 de nieuwe liedje van what if 

Ik wou een beetje sfeer inbrengen en deed de radio aan, toevallig 112 die nieuwe lied what if ik keek naar rachid en trok hem om met mij te dansen, 

Ik nam haar vast in mijn armen en kreeg het warm vanbinnen, we dansten heel close dat we elkaar benen kruisten, ze nam mij vast rond mijn nek en ik rond haar middel, dit moet mijn kans zijn.

Rachid: jamila ik moet je iets vertellen dat ik allang wou vertellen, maar ik wachtte de juiste moment af, ik hoop dat je me eerst laat uitspreken.

Ik deed mijn vinger voor zijn mon en zei :sstttttttt
Rachid: schat ik zie je graag.

----------


## zine2000

mijn lieve fans
laat me weten of dit een goed vervolgje is?hoe meer reacties hoe sneller een vervolgje  :lachu:  

dikke bousha's

----------


## jokar

> _Geplaatst door zine2000_ 
> *mijn lieve fans
> laat me weten of dit een goed vervolgje is?hoe meer reacties hoe sneller een vervolgje  
> 
> dikke bousha's*


ewa safi begin te schrijven.


You BIG fan  :terrorist:

----------


## lara__90

please please ga door!!

echt een cool verhaal man ik wil echt dat je verder gaat!!

doei doei your BIGIE FAN!!

----------


## mert a bak

heeey je vervolgje was weer geweldig zoals gewoon lijk ga snel verder 

maak je niet druk om mij want ik blijf je standaart TROUWE fan  :wohaa:  


ga snel verder zodat ik je kan verwennen met mijn reacties  :vreemd:

----------


## lovelyness

ik kan niet te lang wachten op een vervolg  :knipoog:  
dus ga snel door 

xxx

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Hier heb je een reactie

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Hier heb je nog een vervolg  :grote grijns:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Maar meid je vervolg was fantastisch, heel mooi

dus ga gauw weer verder  :zwaai:

----------


## cabonegro_chick

Heb heel het verhaal maar pas gelezen, leest heel vlot, interessant, geen saaie stukken. dus je schrijfwijzeis best wel leuk. MAAR NU NOG EEN VERVOLG PLZZZZZ xxxx

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

hey salaam 

je hebt een fan mij gekregen
wat een verhaal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaa verder
kan ni wachten 

dikke knufel

----------


## zine2000

ohhhh wat lief ik heb nog nieuwe fans, ik voel me echt gevleid, maar reageren mijn sweety's fans
hier nog een vervolg 
dikke zoen

----------


## zine2000

vervolg

Toen rachid mij deze woorden zei, vroos ik 1min lang, ik kon niet geloven wat hij zei, ik rukte me los van zijn armen liep de kamer uit rende de ene kamer naar de salon en dan weer naar de balkon ik denk dat ik mijn weg kwijt was, ik ging naar het balkon (je kunt de balkon binnentreden via de slaapkamer en de salon) dan voelde ik zijn armen me vasthouden langs mijn rug, hij draaide me om en ik liet een paar tranen los van blijdschap en verdriet, hij pakte me hard vast en kuste me, ik bleef met mijn ogen wijd open, ik kon dit niet geloven, maar voelde kriebels in mijn buik, sloot mijn ogen en kuste hem ook vurig, een kus die ik nog nooit heb gegeven, hij duwde me zachtjes tegen de muur en drukte zijn lichaam tegen de mijne nam mijn handen gekruist met zijn handen hoog vast tegen de muur, hij begon zachtjes maar ook wild mijn nek te kussen, hij nam me rond zijn middel en liep naar de slaapkamer. Hij legde me op het bed, stond recht en deed zijn strakke trui uit, wanneer hij dit deed keken we in elkaars ogen en hij beet op zijn lip van opwindendheid. Hij kwam dichter en kwam op me liggen, we kusten elkaar heel intens, we rolden en ik kwam op hem terecht, we zeiden geen enkel woord tegen elkaar omdat we ons lichaam spraken, we verstonden onze gevoelens over elkaar. Toen ik op hem kwam, deed ik rustig mijn kleed uit, daar zat ik in mijn lingerie, mijn haren waren al los, ik had een turkoise sexy boxershort aan met kantjes en een doorschijnend bh. Ik zag hem mij van top tot teen staren

Wanneer ik haar kusste, kon ik mezelf niet inhouden, ik nam haar op rond mijn middel en ging naar de slaapkamer, ik had al schrik van haar reactie maar gelukkig wilt ze me ook. Ik verlang zo erg naar haar, ik deed mijn trui uit en wat lag ze er zo sexy op die bed dat ik op mijn lip beet, ik lag op haar, willie ze maakt me zot, zon beeldschone vrouw, ze rook zo lekker, ik heb zo lang op deze moment gewacht dat ik soms dacht dat dit maar een droom was, ze kwam op mij liggen en keek in mijn ogen, ik dacht dat ze wou stoppen maar ze deed haar kleed uit. WAAAAAAWWWWW ik kreeg een *****  :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2: ,die parels pastte zo perfect met die sexy lingerie, die boxershort, ik wil haar hier en nu hebben, ik kan me niet inhouden, ze wordt en moet mijn vrouwtje worden.

We streelden elkaar en hij stond op, hij deed zijn zwarte broek uit, wat een schattig zwarte boxershort van Armani, we gingen onder deken liggen en begonnen elkaar te kussen.
Dan stopte rachid

Rachid: schat ik zie je graag, je weet niet hoelang ik op deze moment heb gewacht, ik wil je en verlang naar je, als je hiervoor niet klaar bent, gaan we stoppen, echt waar..
Jamila:sttttt ik verlang ook naar je en ik. Hou van je.

Ik kon hem vertrouwen, hij zou nooit van me profiteren.
Ik besloot om met hem te slapen, ik voelde me goed bij hem, hij zou me nooit pijn doen, dat heeft hij me gezegd, waarom ga ik ook niet verder met mijn leven, ik moet het verleden achter mij laten, wanneer ik er klaar voor ben zou ik hem over mijn verleden vertellen, hij zou me zeker begrijpen.

Paar uren later
Waaww dit was echt goed, we hebben het zeker 4 of 5 ik ben de tel al kwijt, rachid wou maar meer en meer, het was echt zo intens, zo mooi, hij nam me vast en ik sliep op zijn borstkas, hij deed mijn haren weg en keek naar me, en zei je bent van mij en alleen van mij ik had al schrik of hij geen vragen zal stellen waarom ik niet maagd ben maar nee hij is niet zon soort, hij omhelsde me heel hard vast zodat ik niet kon weglopen. We vielen samen in slaap.

De volgende morgend
Ik deed mijn ogen open en keek naar links, geen rachid te zien, raar waar is hij?
Ik stond op en ging naar de douche, ook daar is rachid niet, hij zal zeker naar beneden zijn geweest mohim ik ging een bad nemen, echt groot bad was dit, ik maakte het bad vol en deed wat badschuim in, ik ging erin liggen en deed mijn ogen toe, mmmm heerlijk, ik nam een koptelefoon en beluisterde wat muziek, ik sloot mijn ogen

Paar minuten later waaaaaaahhhhh ik verschoot rachid kwam bij me liggen, ik deed die koptelefoon eraf en keek naar rachid, hij kwam achter me zitten, ik lag met mijn rug op zijn lichaam,

Ik: doe dat nooit meer, ik kreeg bijna een hartinfarct!!
Rachid :blozen: hh sorry zoet, ik wou je verrassen, ik zag je hier lekker zitten en dacht in mezelf dit is veel te mooi om alleen naar te kijken dus wil ik meegenieten, en zeker ook genieten van jou

Ik werd rood en keek in zijn ogen

Ik:euhm ja is goed, dit lijkt echt een droom voor me, ik had dit nooit verwacht, maar waar het lot me brengt, zijn gronden zijn echt ondoorzichtig
Rachid: je weet niet hoe ik blij ben, gelukkig maak je me!mmmm lekker warm dit bad en je lichaam is zo zacht, aja voor ik vergeet, ik heb een verrassing voor je maar die krijg je pas na het bad
Ik: ohh nee dat moet je echt niet doen, je doet al zoveel voor me, maar mag ik weten wat je in petto hebt?? Pleasse vertel het me..
Rachid:sttttttttt ik wil je nu hebben, ik heb echt zin in je, je bent echt zo zacht en lekker

Hij nam mijn gezicht vast en kuste me,ik draaide me om en we kusten elkaar heel intens en je weet van n komt ander.

Een uur later wanneer we uit bad kwamen en samen douchten.

Ik:rachid wat is het verrassing?
Rachid: wanneer je je badjas aandoet dan mag je het weten.

Ik ging snel uit het douche, en deed mijn badjas aan, rachid deed dat ook. Ik wou naar buiten gaan en rachid riep stoppp hmmm waarom dacht ik in mezelf, hij liep naar me toe en pakte me op, ohhhh dat is echt lief, we zijn percies getrouwd zo voelde ik me, ik moest mijn ogen sluiten, ik deed dit, hij deed de deur open en ging (dacht ik riching de salon) ik vroeg of ik mijn ogen mocht opendoen,ik was echt zo nieuwsgierig.
Ik mocht mijn ogen opdoen, en deed die open, waaaaaawwwwwww rachid  :Iluvu:  .

----------


## zine2000

en mijn lieve fans
wat vonden jullie van dit vervolg??

dikke bousha's

----------


## lovelyness

SUPER,ben egt benieuwd hoe ze via dit goeie leven ineens in een .... veranderen kan!schrijf lekker verder ik ben benieuwd

groetjes

----------


## Casouiia

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhh sowww mooiiiiiiiiiii....pleas ga verder....

Kben verslaafd aan je verhaal!!!!!  :knife_head: d: 


 :ole:

----------


## zine2000

waar blijven mijn fans???????  :boogie:   :ego:   :boogie:   :jammer:

----------


## mert a bak

ze zitten hier ergends verstopt op deze forum  :engel:  
ey maare ga snel verder voordan ik eindig in een gesticht :maf2: 


muaaaaaaaaah 
boessa  :boer: 



 :blozen:

----------


## mouslimalatifa

ga gauw verder

----------


## misz_meknes

ewameid wanneer komt er een vervolg mooie verhaal :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Oh meid ga gauw weer verder, ben benieuwd hoe ze prostitue word... toch nie door Rachid... 

yallah ziedie nog een vervolg  :grote grijns:

----------


## Mizs_7amka

meid 

Maak alsjeblieft snel weer een vervolgje!!
Je verhaal is echt leuk  :boogie:  


Boezsa van me  :knipoog:

----------


## nadorgirl4live

heey meid , leuk vervolg .
ga nou maar snel verder.
oke doei

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

zoals ze allemaal zeggen
GA VERDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :knipoog:

----------


## lara__90

GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR 


please ga snel door

ik wil weten wat je krijgt enzooo

doei doei je fan

----------


## zine2000

sorry choekes dat het kort is maar ik had echt geen tijd, ik beloof dak heel snel een heel lang vervolg schrijf

dikke bousha 
vervolg 

Ik mocht mijn ogen opdoen, en deed die open, waaaaaawwwwwww rachid .

Hij heeft een uitgebreid ontbijt klaargemaakt, buiten in het balkon, een warm zonnetje mooi uitzicht, je vind vanalles op tafel: fruit, thee koffie, croissant, broodjes, kaas, alles wat je maar wilt. Ik voelde me echt gevleid

Ik:schat je had dit echt niet moeten doen, waaaw je hebt hier alles gebracht
Rachid: ja schat ik wist niet zo goed wat je wou dus heb ik alles besteldik breng je tot je stoel lieverd

We namen een echt uitgebreid ontbijt, we hebben gelachen en zot gedaan, maar later die middag had rachid een vergadering en die avond was er een zakelijk feest dus moesten we er heel goed uitzien, dus wanneer hij naar die vergadering ging, ging ik het stad verkennen en een nieuw avondkleedje kopen, we hebben ons omgekleed rachid gaf me zijn creditcard een lekker lang kus en ieder nam zijn weg.

Ik nam een taxi en ging op weg naar t stad..

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:  mooi vervolg

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

You go girl ga snel verder moooi stukje weer!!!

----------


## mert a bak

AAAAAAAAAAAA willie wor gewoon para man 
ga snel door 
plieesse vandaag een bigg vervold :blozen:

----------


## rooierozen

ga gauw verder meisje

----------


## lara__90

hey 
echt een mooie vervolg dus 
GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR GA DOOR 

we verw8ten een lange vervolg

doeg doeg

----------


## nadorgirl4live

zooooooooooooo wat een lang vervolg zeg.
doe normaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal en zet er eeen lange vervolg op.

want ik wordt helemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal gek .

oke doei

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

gaaaaaaaaaaaaa verder meisje
wat bezielt je
ewaaaaaaaaaaaaa gaa verder 


echt aaaaf verhaal

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Krijgen we Today een vervolg, Pleaase  :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## zine2000

sorry schattekes dat ik niet snel een vervolgje heb geschreven, ik heb zoveel te doen de laatste tijd, ga naar school en dan na school werk ik, pfff dan ben ik te moe om nog op de pc te komen, maar binnenkort ben ik vrij, dan schrijf ik een heeell lang vervolg want ik wil stilletjes aan met een ander verhaal beginnen....

dikke bousha's, het doet me zoveel plezier dat jullie lief reageren



Ik nam een taxi en ging op weg naar de stad..

Ik zat in de taxi en keek rond, waaw NY is wel een grote stad, zoveel mensen zoveel winkels, verschillende rassen, je vind hier alles wat je maar denkt! Ik heb gevraagd aan de taxichauffeur of hij mij naar de rijke buurt brengt, waar alleen rijke mensen winkelen.
Een paar minuten later betaalde ik de taxichauffeur, nam mijn tas en ging de stad verkennen.
Ik bezocht elke winkel die ik zag, paste alle kleren die je maar kunt inbeelden maar niks dat mij interesseert, ik ging Prada winkel binnen, waaaw mooie winkel!! Ik keek wat rond en zag een prachtige jurk voor me, een zwarte bustijurk aangepast aan je lichaam, ja dat is mijn jurk voor vanavond!! Nadat ik betaald heb, keek ik wat rond en kocht juwelen die goed passen bij mijn jurk. ik nam een taxi terug naar het hotel want rachid zal ongeveer gedaan hebben met zijn vergadering.

Een half uur later in het hotel.
Ik nam de lift en ging naar onze hotelkamer, ik kreeg de kans niet de deur op te doen, deed rachid de deur al open

Rachid: hey zoet, (kus op haar lippen) en goed geshopt? Ik zie al een paar zakken, laat mij zien wat je hebt gekocht! (glimlach)
Ik: schat, neee dat is een verrassing, ik heb een jurk gekocht voor die feest vanavond, heb je me gemist..?
Rachid: kom hier schoonheid, ik zal het bewijzen hoeveel ik je heb gemist

Hij nam me op en bracht mij naar de slaapkamer, hij begon me te kussen,eerst begon hij aan mijn benen en kwam naar mijn buik zo naar mijn hals dan naar mijn lippen, ik voelde dat hij naar me verlangde zoals ik naar hem verlangde.

Die avond later

----------


## Dushi_Sabje

pleaseeeeeeee gaaaaaaa verderrrrrrrrrrrr
hihihih

kusjes

----------


## nadorgirl4live

je wilt echt dat ik in een gesticht terecht kom he!!!!!!!!  :maf2:  
ik wordt helemaaaaaaaaal lijp.
ga verder en een langere vervolg graaag.

oke doei  :grote grijns:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

en nu een groot vervolg  :ole:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## mert a bak

meid uhmm je wouw togg aan je nieuwe verhaal beginene 
maare  :blozen:  zou je pliesse eerst deze afmaken 
want anders moeten we hierso heel lang wachten 
wel mohim je andere verhaal zal zeker net zo geweldig worden 
maar ons niet vergeten 
muaah sara

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

eerst dezen verhaal afmaken heh voordat je een 
nieuw verhaal maakt dan word dezen nooit afgemaakt
of moet we zolang w8en man dus ga verder met eerst
pleass als je wil in iedergeval kijk maar wat je wil doen
meis  :duim:  
maar deze stukje was leuk thanxx  :kusgrijs:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

jep ik ben het eens met sara helemaal gelijk
maar je vervolgje was leuk maar wel kort
 :traan2:  maar het was iets dus ga gauw verder
meiss !!

----------


## miss tisso

eeyyyy chicka ga snel verder meid

----------


## Mizs_7amka

EWA Kom op dan Waar Blijf je Vervolgje

----------


## rooierozen

ga door!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Heeey meid, ga gauw weer verder...  :zwaai:

----------


## arabchild

goed verhaal, keep going! Goeie verhaallijn...maaar???het heeft nog niets met de titel te maken????? trouwens heb je die verhaal zlf verzonnen, moehim k wacht op een vervolg!  :Cool:   :boogie:

----------


## zinake_tje

doe snel verder meid leuk verhaaltje ik wacht xxxx

----------


## Tiet2005

Ja zina2000

Je verhaal is hier nog niet eens af en je wil al een andere beginnen schrijven...
By the way hoe gaat het op werk en op school???  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  
Je hebt het zeker druk druk druk daarmee h  :oog:   :oog:  

ahhahahhahhahahha a tingeling

En nee je vervolg was niet goed  :lachu:  
 :corcky:   :corcky:   :corcky:   :corcky:  

Alle tiet aangezien gij mij ni belt ofzo maar wel vaak op pc bent dan moet ik je maar hier lastigvallen a tingeling  :grote grijns:

----------


## samrake

heey ZINA2000 woelah echt een graaf verhaal 
wat ik wel spijtig vind dat ze niet heeft gewacht 
tot haar echte dag haar huwelijksdag maarjah 
eh tis haar leven :d en champagne was toch ni nodig eh 
maar toch het verhaal blijft gataar :d dus doe 
maar heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel rap verder
xxxxjesssss

----------


## zine2000

mijn lieve lieve fans,
ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jullie, ik hoop dat jullie niet kwaad zijn op my omdat het nogal een tijdje geleden is dat ik nog een vervolgje heb geschreven, het komt omdat ik geen tijd heb, ik heb nu examens en die zijn nogal belangrijk, ik had ook virussen op mijn pc dus kon ik niet mijn verhaal afmaken maar ik beloof jullie binnenkort mijn verhaal af te maken en een grooooootttttttt vervolg te schrijven, om het goed te maken, nog even geduld

dikke bousha'ss

----------


## fatima19811

ja, maar wanneer dan??????????
ik ben erg benieuwd naar het vervolg van dit verhaal...........!!!!!

groets

----------


## rooierozen

me 2

----------


## fatima19811

ewa safi nog steeds geen vervolg??????????? ik ga bijna op vakantie en wilde het verhaal graag nog voor mijn vakantie lezen!

jammer!!

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

salaam zina200

echt af verhaal maar zoals de broeder zei
wat heeft het te maken met de titel!! die wat grof is uitgedrukt


maaak snel een vervolg aan dit verhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal

dikke bousha

----------


## fatima19811

Hee zine 2000, waar blijf je nou??!!!!!
Je kan ons nu toch niet teleurstellen door niet meer te reageren?!!!


Anyhow, hoop gauw het vervolg van dit verhaal te kunnen lezen hiero!!!

Groeten van mij!!!!

----------


## zine2000

salam mijn lieve fans,

ik had examens tot en met 1 juli en ik had echt geen tijd om mijn verhaal af te maken maar echt waar later zullen jullie verstaan wat het met dat titel te maken heeft, later zullen jullie alles verstaan, ik zou graag mijn vervolgje wille schrijven maar ik vertrek op vakantie binnen paar dagen en je kent dat bij onze marokkanen, je moet opruimen, valis inpakken, moeder helpen,enz...  :verdriet:  

maar wanneer ik in marokko inchallah jarabi aankom dan zal ik zeker maar dan zeker aan mijn verhaal verder schrijven en dat is inchallah zeker nog deze week, oulah smahli mijn lieve fans  :huil:  maar ik had het echt heel druk!  :cheefbek:  

ik hoop dat jullie me begrijpen en nog even geduld zullen hebben maar ik ben jullie zeker niet vergeten!!!!  :stout:  


dikke bousha's

p.s.: vinden jullie echt mijn verhaal goed?  :handbang:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Natuurlijk vinden we je verhaal goed, hahaha 
we begrijpen je wel meid, we zijn ook Marokkanen  :tong uitsteken:  ik wens je alvast veel succes in Morocco.

en ben je er door?

----------


## moun3im26

zeena... dit is wel een mooi verhaal! alleen, geloof ik niet dat ik echt gebeurd is! dat is natuurlijk mijn mening! jammer dat je wel namen als rachid en jamila gebruikt! het zou beter gestaan hebben met namen bart en cindy bv! een goed meisje gaat toch ook niet bij de eerste keer dat ze haar in haar leven vragen om champagne te drinken meteen ja zeggen! 
laat jullie niet verleiden door zo'n verhalen!!!
het echte leven is anders!

----------


## miss tisso

het duurt wel een beetje lang.....

----------


## DREAMER:)

Nieuwe fan !!!!!!!!!!
je verhaal is egt goed ik wil echt weten hoe het verder gaat  :frons:  !

----------


## MorroStyle

jullie zijn ziek

----------


## Imperatrice

ik ben met je verhaal begonnen, maar ben nu zeer benieuwd naar het vervolg. 
Als het een waar gebeurd verhaal is, dan moet je het wel realistisch houden  :knipoog:

----------


## rooierozen

zelfs in marokko volg ik verhalen

geen leven dus

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *ik ben met je verhaal begonnen, maar ben nu zeer benieuwd naar het vervolg. 
> Als het een waar gebeurd verhaal is, dan moet je het wel realistisch houden *


 :duim: 

Keeep on goinggg miss zin..

----------


## iwiss_ntmazirt

salam aal_ikom wr wb:
....ik heb al en voelidig jou verhaltje gelezen...ik vind het mooi maar eebeej te saaii vanwege de detaillls...soory dat ik dit moet zeggenn.....maar eerlijk gezezgd ben benieuwdd naar een vervolge....en ik hoop dat je een einde zult plaatsen voor deze verhaltje....anders gaaan we de hele jaartje of wie weet de volgende jaar ook iedeer keer naar een vervolgje af wachten...
ja interessant ook..k hoop at de ander meisjes /zuster een conclusie hier uit zullen trekkennn..dat is het belangrijkkkkkk..zeker velen van hen zouden nooit kunnen leven met de gedachte dat een ander hun belangrijkste trots hebben afgenomen en dat ze de man waar ze van houden tin de huwelijksnacht niet kunnen geven waar ze het meest trots op bzijn geweest. (maagdelijkheid).



wasalm aalikom wr wb..

----------


## H&A

:boogjes:  ..

----------


## H&A

:boogjes:  ..

----------


## assassijn

Lah jekoen fil3aun  :jammer:  
Ga je mond wassen met zeep.

----------


## Imperatrice

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Lah jekoen fil3aun  
> Ga je mond wassen met zeep.*


whahaha, levendige fantasie  :grote grijns:

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *whahaha, levendige fantasie *


Fanta moet verboden worden voor kinderen onder de 18.

----------


## fatima19811

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Fanta moet verboden worden voor kinderen onder de 18.*



helemaal mee eens!

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *Lah jekoen fil3aun  
> Ga je mond wassen met zeep.*



Ligia hsen :tik: ..

----------


## zine2000

hier ben ik weer,

ik heb hier gelezen dat ze zich afvragen ofwel dit echt gebeurd is,
zoals ik zei het is echt gebeurd maar ik heb het bijgewerkt, er zitten veel details dat niet waar is maar ik wil het niet saai houden,  :ego:  
sorry mensen als dit jullie niet bevalt ,het is toch maar een verhaal.  :cheefbek:  

ik wil me ook verontschuldigen voor te late vervolg, ik was namelijk zo druk bezig en ben op vakantie geweest en had echt geen tijd...

ik zou dit heel snel afmaken, ik hoop dat jullie het me niet kwalijk neemt.

vele bousha's

----------


## zine2000

Die avond later

We maakte ons klaar voor die feest, ik kleedde me om, trok die sexy jurkje.

Rachid: schat ben je al klaar? Want anders komen we te laat!
Ik: ja ik doe even mijn schoenen aan!

Ik bewerkte nog snel mijn make up, nog snel mijn spaansachtige oorbellen aan, ik schud mijn haren en weg ben ik.

Rachid: waaw je ziet er echt mooi uit, zullen we?
Ik: ja jij zit er ook niet mis uit, ok we vertrekken.

Een zwarte limousine wachtte ons beneden, we stapten in en vertrokken.
Paar minuten later..

Rachid: ja we zijn er, schat deze avond is echt belangrijk, zoek zoveel mogelijk contact met mensen voor ons bedrijf
Ik: ja is goed, maar je laat me niet alleen . :Smilie: 

Het feest is gehouden in een hotel, wel chic hoor, er komen alleen maar mooie en bekende mensen
Ik kom daar binnen, het is allemaal zo mooi, mensen verwelkomen je, zijn vriendelijk tegen je 
Rachid kent nogal veel mensen, elke keer een goedendag, wat me choqueerde is dat er zoveel mooie meisjes zijn en rachid kent hun allemaal, mss zijn het gewoon connecties via bedrijven of zoiets.

Later in de avond begon ik me echt te vervelen, rachid gaf me geen tijd meer, ik ging naar het terras en keek naar de mooie uitzicht
Ik zag een schaduw achter me, excuseer zei iemand tegen me, ik draaide me om..

----------


## rify_mocro11

he maar het verhaal he het vervolg komt nog of ligt dat ook ergens tussen 2 bommen

----------


## sanae_fatiha

snel snel een vervolg....  :grote grijns:

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee je stopt constant wanneer het juist spannend is
gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa verder
go go go gooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## rooierozen

vervolg?

----------


## LonelyGirl

Salaam zine ...
Wanneer ben je van plan dit verhaal verder bij te werken??
Boussa's ..

----------


## zine2000

hier is het vervolg na eeuwen tijd  :verward:   :grote grijns:  


Het was de baas van Rachid, oei heb ik u doen laten verschieten? 
Zei hij, ja, ik geniet van deze uitzicht en ik was echt ver weg met mijn gedachten..
eerlijk gezegd, ik begin me ook een beetje te vervelen, al die mensen, die feesten zijn we een beetje beu,ja toch? Zei hij lachend tegen me.
nee het valt toch nog mee, ik ga maar eens naar binnen want het begint wat frisjes te worden, zullen we?
Tuurlijk, zoals u wenst ik nam hem bij zijn armen en we liepen de zaal terug binnen. Voor zijn leeftijd (grijsharig, hij schat hem boven de 50jaar) is hij toch een charmant persoon. 

Zoekend keek ik rond naar Rachid, ik was moe en zou graag weggaan. Ik vond Rachid met een dame te dansen, teleurgesteld en jaloers keek ik naar hem, ik gaf hem een teken met mijn ogen van dat het genoeg geweest is. Het liedje was gedaan, hij kwam naar me toe en ik zei zonder hem te laten uitspreken ik ben moe, zullen we gaan? ja schat, ik neem even mijn vest en we vertrekken

Toen we de limo instapte, keek ik naar de andere kant en ik zei geen word. Rachid kon niet rustig blijven zitten en begon aan me te prutsen schaatt je ziet er zo mooi uit, ik verlang naar je.. ik rukte zijn hand weg van mij, hij is dronken.  je bent dronken en ik ben moe.

We liepen ons kamer binnen, kleedden ons snel uit en we sliepen.

De volgende dag vertrokken we terug naar huis.

----------


## orka-ogen

ik had al een stukje gelezen van je verhaal een paar maand geleden en ben het kwijt geraakt. maar je doet het goed  :boogie:   :jumping:   :Wink:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

[GLOW=deeppink]Slm.[/GLOW] 

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen. Me complimenten. 
Ga snel verder.
Je nieuwe fan gearriveerd.

-x-

Leyla...

----------


## zine2000

chokran Mvr_ZZ

hier een klein vervolgje

Zoals gewoonlijk, ging ik werken als secretaresse van Rachid in zijn bedrijf. Het was nogal druk op het werk, hij moet een project klaar krijgen voor zijn baas, ik help hem erbij, die avond zaten we nog laat aan het werk. Die avond kreeg ik een telefoontje van zijn baas.
goeienavond met wie spreek ik? ja hallo het is hier met de baas van Rachid, herken je me nog, het feest? ik zei snel:oh ja dag mijnheer, met wat kan ik je helpen?
is rachid daar nog? ja ik zal u snel doorverbinden 

Een tijdje later kwam rachid uit zijn kantoor en kwam naar me toe kun je me een pleziertje doen? verbaasd keek ik naar hem ja zeg maar 
mijn baas heeft deze project nu nodig, kun je het hem bezorgen bij zijn hotel want morgen vroeg vertrekt zijn vlucht ik verschoot en riep zo laat nog?! Waarom ga jij niet? 
ik moet nog een paar documenten afwerken, kan je? verbaasd keek ik naar hem en dacht waarom zo laat nog het kan morgen ook ofniet ?  ok ja ik ga al..
Vloekend stapte ik nog snel de auto in en op weg ging ik naar zijn hotel.

Even later kwam ik aan, ik klopte aan zijn deur kom binnen hoorde ik hem zeggen
Ik ging naar binnen

----------


## orka-ogen

EN EN....
Vervolgje vlug  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

heey moppieeey 
ik heb van begin tot nu helemaal in een keer gelesen ewa sid sid opschieten met nieuwe vervolg  :Wink:   :grote grijns:

----------


## zine2000

Ik zag hem op een mooie witte zetel geinstalleerd, hij zag er een beetje drunken uit, een glasje in zijn hand en een fles champagne op tafel. zon groot hotelkamer, het lijkt eerder een appartement, het doet me denken aan al die reizen die ik deed met rachid, toen had hij ook zo groot hotelkamer

ja mijnheer, rachid heeft mij gestuurd, u had deze project nodig. Ik leg al het documenten op tafel, het is nogal laat en ik moet er vandoor.. hij onderbrak me en zei  maar jonge dame toch, ga toch even zitten, oh waar blijven mijn manieren, wil je ook een glasje? 
nee dank je ik m. ik kon mijn zin niet afmaken en hij kwam al met een glasje naar me toe
hier, je glasje, ga toch even zitten, ik ga je niet bijten hoor ik ging zitten en hij kwam dichter en dichter. Ik kreeg schrik, ik dacht bij mezelf hij is echt dronken.
Toen sprak hij en zei  weet je toen ik je voor de eerste keer zag, vond ik je zo mooi, ik dacht bij mezelf die rachid heeft het goed geschoten, maar hij kan een dame niet zo echt behandelen als ik, ik behandel ze als prinsessen hij als zijn trofee 

Ik werd kwaad, ik stond op om te vertrekken. Ik draaide me op en hij hield me vast bij mijn arm. kun je aub lostlaten, u bent gewoon dronken, u hebt een goede nachtrust nodig, ik zal percies doen dat ik nooit dit heb gehoord, goeienavond..
Hij liet me niet los en voegde erbij toe .. ik kan je veel meer bieden dan rachid ooit zal kunnen bieden, vertrek morgen met me mee of wil je niet blijven slapen, je hebt niks nodig,ik zorg wel voor alles, wat denk je ? 

Zonder een woord te zeggen ben ik weggegaan, wat denk hij wel van me?,!! dat hij de hele wereld kan kopen betekent nog altijd niet dat hij mij kan omkopen

Woedend ging ik naar huis, zocht mijn sleutels en vond ze eindelijk. Ik zag rachid op de sofa me op te wachten, ik zag al rachid me raar bekijken.

wat is er schat? zei hij verbaasd.  wat denk die klootzak wel, me omkopen, die baas van je zal ik maar al te niet vertrouwen..
wat is er gebeurd, wat is er met mijn baas? ik begon nog wat te schelden en liep naar de badkamer om me wat op te frissen, rachid volgde me maar je moet niet zo kwaad zijn, je bent veel te mooi om kwaad te zijn
kijk rachid, je baas vroeg of ik met hem naar bed ging, hij ging me alles bieden, hij vroeg zelfst om met hem te vertrekken ik zag rachid koeltjes weggaan naar de salon en dronk zijn drank verder, dit vond ik raar en liep achter hem, geen reactie niks.
rachid interesseert je dit wel, je baas wou met me naar bed gaan, met jou vriendin, vind je dit normaal???!! 
 schatje toch, je kent mannen toch, waarom heb je niet toegehapt, dit was je kans om rijk te worden en alles kunnen hebben van wat je maar wilt 
Ik liet hem niet uitspreken en gaf hem een harde klap WATT???!!!!
wat gebeurd er met jou?!! Hoeveel meisjes dromen niet om in je plaats te kunnen zijn, ooit zul je me dankbaar zijn en mss zullen we dan later trouwen.. 
Ik kwam dichter bij hem, ik keek diep en razend in zijn ogen.wees met mijn vinger in zijn gezicht en riep ZWIJG !! mannen zijn als honden, maar jij je bent erger, je bent een insect! Als ik je zag kruipen zou ik nog niet eens op je willen trappen om je te laten weten hoe vies je bent.. 

Ik liep razend de deur uit en ik liep naar buiten,je zag niemand buiten zo laat was het, het regende heel hard, ikviel op mijn knien op de grond en huilde heel hard, waarom gebeurt dit met mij, waarom ?? !!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

wejouuuu so erg man
ieg mannen van tegenwoordig tfoeeee

ewa sgat please weer verder..........

----------


## orka-ogen

schrijf verder aub is SUPER

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

jaaa verder!!!!!!!!!!!!  :ole:  


 :regie:  VERRRRRRRRRDERRRRRRRRRRRR ZIDDDD ZIDDDDD OOOOPPPPPSCHIETENNNNN JUUUUHHH WEEEEET HOEEEEE DEE MAROKANENNNN ZIJNNNNN  :grote grijns:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

slm...

Dit Verhaal Heeft een heel intressante inhoud..
ik zou graag snel een vervolgje willen lezen want heb het op allemaal inneens uitgelezen.. je kan prachtig schrijven en ik beloof je dat ik een fan ben die je niet meer kan verliezen.. Dikke Zoen 
Beloof Me Gauw Meer 

 :nerveus:   :romance:  Boussa'sss

----------


## Sheyda

Lieverd ik kan gewoon niet wachtenn...........
zo goed vind ik je verhaal egt mooi...ga door AUB!!!

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_meid je verhaal,is echt bangelijk goed zene

ga snel verder !!_   :gek:

----------


## zine2000

hey meiden,

soryy sorry dat ik een tijdje niet heb geschreven  :denk:  

ik ben pas getrouwd en ben nu op huwelijksreis, binnenkort ben ik thuis en dan schrijf ik verder

dank je meiden voor jullie complimenten

xxxxxx  :grote grijns:   :giechel:

----------


## zine2000

ik zal maar toch een vervolgje schrijven  :rood:  


ik sloot me een week op in mijn kamer in mijn oude appartememt.
ik dacht over mijn leven na.
ik zag er echt zielig uit. ik liet mijn werk in de steek. ik wil die klootzak nooit meer zien. ik besloot te verhuizen, zo stond ik op,douchte en kleedde me aan. ik ging naar een krantenwinkel en kocht een krant waar ik ander appartement kon vinden, liefst zo ver mogelijk van hier.

ik zag een advertentie van een vrouw, ze zocht een persoon om samen te wonen. ik dacht bij mezelf dit is de kans om ver weg van hier te wonen. ik nam mijn gsm en belde haar.

"hallo spreek ik met cindy?"ja hier spreekt u mee, met wat kan ik je helpen?"
"ik lees hier een advertentie dat u een persoon zoekt om samen te wonen, is dit nog geldig?"
"oh ja natuurlijk, weet je heb je een emailadres dan zal ik al nodige informatie doorsturen en dan kan jij je gegevens sturen als je natuurlijk geintresseerd bent  :Smilie:  dan kunnen we een afspraak maken, goed?

"ja ok is goed."

ze gaven ons email adres door, nadat ik alles heb gegeven van gegevens hebben we voor volgende week een afspraak.

een week later.

ik stond vroeg op om te vertrekken, 30km verder woont cindy.
ik nam een taxi tot bij haar appartement, even later kwam ik aan.

ik stapte uit de taxi,betaalde en liep naar cindy's app.
ik belde aan en een vrouw kwam naar buiten

----------


## zine2000

ik ga genieten van het mooie weer hier,
tot laters meiden

xxxxxx

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Joehooeee!! ik kan bijna niet wachten totdat je een nieuw vervolgje typt! ga snel verderrrr!!

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Eylaa lieverdje..
Ik wens Je alvast een dikke proficiat met je huwelijk.. amuzeer je tot hiertoe maar beloof ons dat als je trg komt dat je ons een vervolgje achter laat ..
Dikke Zoenn Still Heree  :knipoog:   :boogie:

----------


## orka-ogen

schrijf aub verder, ik wachtop je

----------


## Miss_biatch

> _Geplaatst door zine2000_ 
> *WAAWW wat zag ze er zo sexy uit, ik heb nog nooit zon mooi meisje gezien met klasse, ik stond met mijn mond open, ik liet mezelf zo meeslepen door haar schoonheid dat ik het niet doorhad dat ze haar hand voor mijn mond deed, om mijn mond te sluiten. Ik schaamde mij erg.
> 
> Toen ik instapte zag ik rachid nog nooit zo knap, hij bekeek mij van top tot teen, hij stond met zijn mond open dat ik zelf zijn mond toe deed, ik keek hem van top tot teen, en toevallig had hij ook wit aan, een klassieke broek met armani witte schoenen met een mooie rode plakker aan de zijkant en stond Aj in het rood, een strak witte trui of bloes, zijn haren waren mooi en hij heeft een mooi bruin tintje, zijn eyesti baard is goed gelijnd. ik keek naar de grond van verlegenheid.
> 
> Ik had gewoon zin om haar vurig vast te pakken en te kussen, zij past gewoon bij mij, zon mooi dame, percies an movie star! Maar alles op zijn tijd, anders gaat ze me weer wegduwen.
> 
> Rachid: wat een schoonheid, je ziet er echt prachtig uit, ik voel me echt vereerd dat je met me mee wilt gaan, en zeker als een partner, dank je mooie dame!
> Ik: (ik bloos) oh graag gedaan en jij ziet er ook best goed uit ( heel sexy dacht ik in mezelf) en ik doet dit omdat je mijn lieve beste vriend bent! (glimlach)
> ...



Eerst en vooral wil ik je zeggen dat dit een heel mooi verhaal is echt waar meen ik echt!
Maar ik weet niet of dat nou echt noodzakelijk was om die glas champagne te drinken geloof me zina je moet het vr niemand doen  :ego:  en als je je daar niet by goed voelt zou hy daarvoor begrip moeten hebben en dat zegt ook dat hy graag drinkt mrjah...
Vr de rest is het echt heel mooi....

 :zwaai:

----------


## Sheyda

Van harte gefeliciteert ik hoop dat je gelukkig word...
Meid Ik kan maar nietttttttttttttt wachten plzz ga verderrrrrr

een vraagje!!! Komt de jonge van de begin van het verhaal nog terug in het verhaal?????????????????????????????????

----------


## zine2000

hey meiden,

chokran voor jullie complimenten, het is een tijdje geleden dat ik nog mijn verhaal heb afgemaakt, het komt omdat ik zoveel te doen heb, zeker als je getrouwd bent  :wijs:  

maar inchallah zal ik vandaag een vervolgje schrijven, dat is lang geleden

xxxxxjes  :stout:  


p.s.: en ja sheyda ,het jongen van begin zal terug voorkomen in het verhaal  :stout:   :stout:   :stout:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaba
dat is natuurlijk te begrijpen..
doe alles maar op je gemakje
en ga als je tijd hebt maar snel verder dikke zoen xx

----------


## jokar

ewa gaan we nog verder

 :player:

----------


## Miss_izan

hier heb je een nieuwe fan dr bij 

vervolg vervolg vervolg

----------


## bredameid

echt een leuk verhaal ga snel verder

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

wat een verhaaaal

ga verderrrrrrrr!!!!

----------


## bellebelle

_wielie meid wat een prachtige verhaal!!!

ik kijk er alvast naar uit voor een vervolgje !!! (please deze week nog dan kan ik weten hoe het eindigd want ik vertrek volgende woensdag 28/ 06/ 06 naar marokko )_

----------


## PrinCessJe!

Hoi , Voor de verhaal over Het meisje dat Prostituee Werd , Breng zo snel mogelijk een vervolg ik kan niet wachten om de rest van het verhaal te horen! Het is gewoon Super !

----------


## jokar

:regie:  ewa gaan we nog verder schrijven  :duivels:

----------


## mlika

open einde???????????????? Hoop dat vele er van zullen leren.

----------


## bellebelle

*nog altijd geen vervolg?? :verbaasd:  wel jammer ik hoeft hem ook niet meer te lezen*

----------


## meziena85

ga ook a.u.b door ik kan niet wachten hoe het afloopt....... echt spannend

----------


## mihafid

salam alaikoum

wat is dit nou. zit ik meer dan een uur te lezen. is het nog niet af.
gaaaa alstubliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieft verder.

het is geweldig. mooi. spannend. en vooral meeslepend verhaal.

hiierzo een fan erbij.

ga vooral door.

baslamaaaaa

----------


## jokar

i am still waiting waar blijft de vervolg
 :maffia:  ik word boos

----------


## ChickaDuMaroc

[GLOW=purple]Ik vind het een mooi verhaal.. Maar hoe meer ik lees hoe minder ik het begin te geloven.. Ten 1ste dit is zogezegd Zinee haar verhaal he? Ale na wat ik las in het begin.. Maar nu zie ik dat je 'jouw moeder' moest helpen, terwijl je met je vader woonde in het verhaal en derna naar de stad verhuisde.. Je zegt dat je getrouwd bent maar in het verhaal word je zogezegd prostituee?? En nog ietske.. ALS dit verhaal waar is en ik zeg ALS dan zoek je het wel een beetje zelf ze de problemen, want je poept precies met de 1ste de beste die het u vraagt.. Eerst die 'Hakim' en dan die 'Rachid' die nog je baas blijkt te zijn, je slaapt toch zowiezo niet met een man in 1 kamer, das gwn achter problemen zoeken.. En het alcohol drinken daar zal ik maar over zwijgen zeker. Meisje je verhaal klopt gewoon niet, hou het realistish zoals een paar mensen al gezegd hebben. [/GLOW]

----------

